# [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hallo Community ​ 
Willkommen beim Sammelthread von Dragon Age II.​ 
Vielen von euch wird Dragon Age ja als das Rollenspiel 2009 bekannt sein.​ 
Seit einer Weile ist nun klar das EA zusammen mit BioWare, einem Experten auf dem Gebiet der Rollenspiele einen zweiten Teil des Spieles bringen wird.​ 
Laut der offiziellen Website wird _Dragon Age 2_ einige Jahre nach den Ereignissen des Sieges über den Erzdämon spielen, wobei es nicht nötig sein wird den ersten Teil gespielt zu haben, um in den Zweiten einzusteigen. Die Geschichte wird sich weiter nördlich von Ferelden in den "Freien Marschen" abspielen.​ 


*Zum Spiel:*​ 
In Dragon Age 2 schlüpft der Spieler in die Rolle des Helden _Hawk_.
Dieser ist durch seinen Aufstieg zur Macht die wichtigste Person der Welt von Dragon Age geworden.​ 
Obwohl bekannt ist, dass er ein Überlebender der Verderbnis und Champion von Kirkwall ist, ranken sich Mythen und Gerüchte um die Legende von Hawkes Aufstieg an die Macht. In einer neuen Geschichte, die sich über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren erstreckt, hilft der Spieler mit, diese Legende zu erzählen.​ 
Dadurch wird dem Spieler leider die Option genommen, sich einen eigenen Charakter wie in Dragon Age Origins zu erschaffen.​ 
Dafür bietet das Spiel die Option das es als Action-RPG oder taktisches Rollenspiel gespielt werden kann.​ 
Der taktische Modus kann wie schon in Dragon Age Origins jederzeit pausiert werden, um neue Kommandos zu erteilen.​ 
Auch ist es möglich, jederzeit zwischen den beiden Modi hin und her zu wechseln.​ 
Darüber hinaus werden alle Versionen des zweiten Teils der Dragon Age Reihe hierzulande, neben einer komplett deutschsprachigen Synchronisation, ebenfalls mit optionaler, englischer Sprachausgabe ausgeliefert.​ 



*Erscheinungstermin:*​ 
Das Spiel erscheint am 10.03.2011 mit deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe.​ 


*Plattformen:*​ 
- PC
- PlayStation 3
- XBOX 360
- Mac​ 


*Special-Version:*​ 
Zusätzlich zu der normalen Edition gibt es exklusiv für GameStop und Amazon.de eine _"Signature Edition"_​ 
Diese ist nur bis zum 11.01.2010 vorbestellbar und enthällt folgende Extras:​ 
- DLC: Der verbannte Prinz​ 
Exklusive Ingame-Waffenkammer mit vier zusätzliche Waffen:​ 
- Mut des Abtrünnigen
- Bollwerk des Suchers
- Natter von Antiva
- Macht des Sten​ 
- Spiel-Soundtrack zum Herunterladen
- Bonus Charakter und Missionen​ 


*DLC- Der verbannte Prinz:*​ 


Der verbannte Prinz führt laut EA den adeligen Bogenschützen Sebastian Vael ins Rollenspiel ein, der auf seiner Mission, die Rache für die brutale Ermordung seiner Familie zu nehmen, die Unterstützung der Spieler erhält. Nachdem er schon als Junge auf die Priesterschaft eingeschworen wurde, ist Sebastian nach dem Mord an seiner Familie als einziger Erbe gezwungen, sich wieder in der Politik zu engagieren. Die Spieler gewinnen mit Sebastian "einen Verbündeten mit unerschütterlicher Loyalität und enormer Zielsicherheit" und können sich entscheiden, ob sie Vergeltung für Sebastians ermordete Familie üben und seinen Titel zurückerkämpfen wollen oder ob sie seine heilige Rache auf ihre Feinde in Kirkwall lenken. Spieler können Sebastian während eines Großteils von Dragon Age 2 als Begleiter in ihre Gruppe aufnehmen.​ 


Der DLC erscheint zeitgleich mit der Veröffentlichung von Dragon Age 2 am 11. März und kostet 560 Bioware Punkte, 560 Microsoft Points oder 6,99 Euro im PlayStation Network.


*DLC - Das Vermächtnis: *


Das Paket mit dem Namen "Das Vermächtnis" lässt euch mit eurem Hauptcharakter Hawk gegen eine finstere Verbrecherorganisation, die es auf das "Blut des Hawk" abgesehen hat, antreten. Die Handlung wird nicht in Kirkwall stattfinden, sondern soll euch in eine neue Gegend führen.
​ 


*Sir Isaac´s Rüstung:*​ 


Dead Space 2 wird ein Code beiliegen, mit dem die Rüstung von »Ser Isaac von Clarke« in Dragon Age 2 freigeschaltet werden kann.​ 
In einer Pressemitteilung gibt der Publisher Electronic Arts bekannt, dass die Käufer von _Dead Space 2_ eine besondere Rüstung in _Dragon Age 2 _freischalten können. Diese ist dem Raumanzug des Helden der Dead Space-Reihe, Isaac Clarke, nachempfunden. Käufer der PC- und Xbox 360-Fassung finden in der Packung von Dead Space 2 einen Code, mit dem die Rüstung aktiviert werden kann. Der PlayStation 3-Version wird ein Flyer beiliegen, der die Schritte zur Freischaltung erläutert.​ 
Die Rüstung von »Ser Isaac von Clarke« besteht aus insgesamt vier Teilen (Helm, Rüstung, Handschuhe, Stiefel), von denen jeder bestimmte Boni mit sich bringt.​ 
Die Bonis findet ihr im Spoiler. Ein Video dazu ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Dies findet ihr in der Video-Sektion des Threads. Die Bilder dazu werden im Anhang von mir hochgeladen.​ 



Spoiler



*Ser Isaacs Helm:*​




Verfügt über ein Runenfeld
Erhöht den Rüstungswert
Beeinflusst den kritischen Trefferschaden
Erfordert hohe Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit
*Ser Isaacs Rüstung:* 


Schwere Rüstung
Verfügt über ein Runenfel
Erhöht den Rüstungswert
Erfordert hohe Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit
*Ser Isaacs Handschuhe:* 


Erhöhen den Rüstungswert
Erfordern hohe Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit
*Ser Isaacs **Stiefel:* 


Erhöhen den Rüstungswert
Erfordern hohe Geschicklichkeit und Klugheit



 



*Videos:*​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlACgYHtWCI​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8mn1rVakZg​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZFx37hTUgM​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkmN_05awaQ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygbCo7p7kBM​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7EUDAvt9C4​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC8n9cN8pOY​ 







*Spielweise:*​ 
Dragon Age 2 soll sich, bezogen auf das Gameplay, deutlich an Mass Effect 2 annähern. Das sagten EA und Bioware nicht direkt, aber stellten ein dynamischeres Kampfsystem und mehr Action in Aussicht. Aus englischen Interviews ließ sich dann ablesen, dass man viele Elemente aus Mass Effect 2 adaptieren will.​ 


*USK-Einstufung:*​ 

Dragon Age II hat eine USK-Freigabe ab 18 Jahren erhalten. Damit wird Dragon Age II in Deutschland komplett ungeschnitten erscheinen und unterscheidet sich somit nicht von der US- oder UK-Version.​ 


*Die Demo zu Dragon Age II:*​ 

Am 22. Februar erscheint die Demo für PC, PS3 und Xbox 360. Damit hat die Serie an hochkarätigen konsolenexklusiven Spieledemos endlich ein Ende. EA verspricht auch in der Demo eine verbesserte Grafik und direktere Kämpfe.​ 
Lau EA kämpfen sich in der Demo von Dragon Age 2 , die im Übrigen in deutscher Sprache verfügbar sein wird, durch den Prolog des Spiels und haben dabei die Auswahl aus _drei verschiedenen Charakterklassen_. Sie erfahren auch mehr über Hawke und feilen an den Fähigkeiten, durch die sie letztlich zum "ultimativen Helden" werden sollen. Nach Abschluss des Prologs betreten die Spieler Kirkwall, einen zentralen neuen Schauplatz in der Welt von Dragon Age, und freunden sich mit Isabela an, einer Schmugglerin, die im Spiel die Möglichkeit einer Romanze bietet. Mit Abschluss der Demo schalten die Spieler in der Vollversion von Dragon Age 2 eine besondere Waffe frei: _Hayders Razor_, eine alte Zwergenklinge, die die Gesundheit, das Mana und die Kampffähigkeiten verbessert​ 




*Systemanforderungen:*​ 


Minimal:​ 
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7​ 
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 1.8GHz​ 
Memory: 1GB Ram XP, 1.5GB Ram Vista/Windows 7 / 7GB freier Festplattenspeicher​ 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS or ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro mit 256MB​ 



Empfohlen:​ 
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7​ 
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz or AMD Phenom II X3 Triple Core 2.8 GHz oder besser​ 
Memory: 2GB Ram XP, 4GB Ram Vista/Windows 7 / 7GB freier Festplattenspeicher​ 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS or ATI Radeon 3850 mit 512MB oder besser​ 
DirectX 11: NVIDIA GeForce 460 or ATI Radeon 5850 oder besser​ 

*DirectX 11 & Tessellation in der PC-Version:*​ 




Spoiler



In einem Interview mit Mike Laidlaw, Lead Designer, und Andreas Papathanasis, Lead Graphics Programmer, berichten die beiden Bioware-Entwickler über die grafischen Verbesserung der PC-Version von Dragon Age 2, welche per DirectX 11 erzielt werden und zum Teil auch auf DirectX-10-Hardware zur Verfügung stehen. Nachfolgend die lokalisierte Version des Interviews.





Spoiler



---------------- 

*PCGH: Dragon Age wurde stellenweise für seine Optik kritisiert. Habt ihr während der Entwicklung des zweiten Teils versucht, die Grafik zu verbessern? Habt ihr dem Renderer von Dragon Age 2 neue Möglichkeiten mit auf den Weg gegeben?*​_Bioware: Auf dem Weg von Origins hin zu Dragon Age 2 haben wir beides geändert: Den visuellen Stil wie auch den Renderer dahinter. Diese Änderungen erfolgten synchron, was es uns ermöglichte, die Charaktere wie auch die Umgebungen an die Engine anzupassen. Die Resultate hieraus sind Charaktere, die auf sich selbst Schatten werfen samt einer besseren Beleuchtung sowie eine realistischere Erstellung des Terrains. Hinzu kommt, dass alles runder läuft und auf allen drei Plattformen mehr Charaktere gleichzeitig in einer Szene möglich sind. _​​*PCGH: Dragon Age 2 wird wie der erste Teil für alle drei Plattformen entwickelt (PC, PS3, Xbox 360). Wird das Spiel ein reiner Cross-Platform-Titel oder können PC-Spieler sich auf eine verbesserte Version einstellen? Gibt es technische oder optische Unterschiede zwischen der PC- und den Konsolen-Versionen? *
_Bioware: Die Konsolen-Versionen sind natürlich an die jeweilige Hardware angepasst. PC-Spieler dagegen werden ein komplett anderes Interface erhalten (sehr ähnlich dem aus Origins) sowie eine Reihe weiterer Verbesserungen. Mehr Details zur PC-Version in Kürze, wir möchten diese aber erst verraten, wenn sie völlig feststehen. _​​*PCGH: In den offiziellen Hardware-Anforderungen ist von einer DirectX-11-Grafikkarte die Rede - ihr empfehlt eine Radeon HD 5850 respektive Geforce GTX 460 oder besser. Ist dies ein Hinweis, dass die PC-Version von Dragon Age 2 DirectX 11 unterstützt und wenn ja, in wie fern? *
_Bioware: Dies ist der Fall, ja. Wir haben viel mit Tessellation experimentiert und beschlossen, dass unser Spiel und dessen Stil am meisten von diesem Teil von DirectX 11 profitiert. Unser Terrain nutzt Tessellation um die Silhouetten und die Details des Boden-Meshs zu verschönern, während diese Technik in Städten genutzt wird um die Qualität der Oberflächen von Wänden und Böden zu verbessern. _​
_Wir nutzen außerdem Compute Shader um das Erscheinungsbild des Bloom-Effektes auf DirectX-11-Hardware zu verbessern. Einerseits steigt so die optische Qualität, andererseits kostet dies (im Vergleich zu DirectX 9) praktisch keine Leistung. Hinzu kommen weitere Features wie Umgebungsverdeckung (SSAO), welches die Verschattung der Szene deutlich realistischer wirken lässt, großflächige Wolkenschatten auf der Umgebung, ein diffuser Tiefenunschärfe-Effekt [Anm. d. R.: ähnlich dem Advanced Depth of Field in Metro 2033], sogenannte "contact hardening shadows" [Anm. d. R.: spezielle weiche Schatten wie in Stalker Call of Pripyat mit DX11] und weiche Partikel. Einige dieser Effekte benötigen nicht einmal eine DirectX-11-Grafikkarte, sondern arbeiten auch mit DirectX-10-Pixelbeschleunigern zusammen. _​ 
_Unser DX11-Highlight aber ist ein weiterer Render-Durchgang für die dynamische Beleuchtung, welcher zusätzliche Lichtquellen und Schatten der Szene hinzufügt. Ihr könnt euch also in jedem Level auf eine schönere Beleuchtung gefasst machen, insbesondere Zaubereffekte sind deutlich eindrucksvoller als unter DirectX 9 (beispielsweise wenn ein Feuerball in einer dunklen Höhle explodiert)._​


 



*Websites:*



Special: Dragon Age 2 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
BioWare | Dragon Age II
Dragon Age II
Dragon Age 2 | Forum | Komplettlösung - Deutsche Fanseite
Dragon-Age-Game.de - die deutsche Fanseite zu Dragon Age: Origins und Dragon Age II - Home​ 
Dragon Age: Origins - Die deutschsprachige Community​ 


*Persönliches Fazit:*​ 


BioWare ist ein bekannter Altmeister in Sachen Rollenspielen.​ 
Spiele wie Mass Effect oder das neue Star Wars The Old Republic gehen auf die Kappe dieses Entwicklers.​ 
Auch wenn den Fans einige Ankündigungen von Dragon Age II nicht gefallen haben (man denke hier an den vorgegebenen Charakter oder das mehr auf Action basierende Kampfsystem) denke ich doch, das wir Spieler ein bisschen Vertrauen in BioWare haben sollten.​ 
Erst durch Testspielen der PCGH-Redaktion wird sich zeigen, ob BioWare weiterhin auf Erfolgskurs bleibt.
Die Zeichen dazu stehen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 
Pain​ 




PS: Anmerkungen, Hinweise oder Vorschläge sind jederzeit Willkommen! ​


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, kann es sein dass man sich nicht wieder die Rasse aussuchen kann?
PS Systemanforderungen exklusiv für dich:
Minimal;
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 1.8GHz 
Memory: 1GB Ram XP, 1.5GB Ram Vista/Windows 7 / 7GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS oder ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro mit 256MB

Empfohlen;
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz oder AMD Phenom II X3 Triple Core 2.8 GHz oder besser
Memory: 2GB Ram XP, 4GB Ram Vista/Windows 7 / 7GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS oder ATI Radeon 3850 mit 512MB oder besser
DirectX 11: NVIDIA GeForce 460 oder ATI Radeon 5850 oder besser

Ist schon bekannt was genau mit DX11 gemacht wird? Also Tesselation usw?
mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Januar 2011)

Danke Pain....


----------



## Tobucu (11. Januar 2011)

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Bin etwas zwiegespalten mit den ganzen Änderungen gegenüber dem Vorgänger. 
Mass Effect habe ich nicht gespielt, werd es wohl mal probieren müssen damit ich ein Einblick kriege was mich bei DA 2 erwartet.

Vorbestellt ist es schon seit Oktober. 1 von 2 Spielen auf die warte.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du ME2 hast und DAO dann bekommste in ME2 noch die Blutdrachen Panzerung geschenkt  Musst nur beides auf Social.Bioware regestrieren


----------



## Deon (12. Januar 2011)

Klasse gemacht Pain. Hab das Making of Video noch nicht gesehen. Also Dickes Danke. DRAGON AGE 2 wird sowieso alles übertreffen dieses Jahr. Da wird noch nicht mal ein Witcher 2 dran kratzen können.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Januar 2011)

ich bin ja immer noch gespannt ob nu cut oder uncut für die dt. signature edition, falls cut geht das ding ungeöffnet zurück


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Januar 2011)

Echt super .... hoffe es wird wie es sein soll.
Habe ME, ME2 und DA+O gespielt und war sehr zufrieden. 
Ich freu mich schon auf DragonAge 2.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2011)

Ah, Pain hat sich bereit erklärt einen ST zu eröffnen.

Nun können wir unsere Kritik hier endlich niederschreiben.

Ich vermute nämlich das der zweite Teil ein Flop wird. Mehr Action, weniger Rollenspielelemente.


----------



## alceleniel (12. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey, kann es sein dass man sich nicht wieder die Rasse aussuchen kann?


 
Du spielst den Menschen Hawke und kannst nur das Geschlecht auswählen. Das Aussehen kann aber frei gestaltet werden.



> Ich vermute nämlich das der zweite Teil ein Flop wird. Mehr Action, weniger Rollenspielelemente.


 
Die Kämpfe sollen dynamischer werden, aber weiterhin taktisch bleiben. Pausieren ist z.B. immer noch möglich, um den Begleitern Befehle geben zu können.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2011)

alceleniel schrieb:


> Die Kämpfe sollen dynamischer werden, aber weiterhin taktisch bleiben. Pausieren ist z.B. immer noch möglich, um den Begleitern Befehle geben zu können.



Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das in dieser relativ kurzen Entwicklungszeit, eine genauso veränderbare Storyline hervor gebracht wird, wie es in Origins der Fall war - sprich, das durch die verschiedensten Handlungen der Spielverlauf verändert wird.

Die Spieldauer wird bestimmt auch mal locker auf die Hälfte reduziert werden.


----------



## Jagiełło (12. Januar 2011)

Kann man den Protagonisten völlig frei gestalten, also abgesehen vom Namen? Kann man nur Frisur, Narben, Bärte, Augenfarbe etc. editieren oder auch das Gesicht?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das in dieser relativ kurzen Entwicklungszeit, eine genauso veränderbare Storyline hervor gebracht wird, wie es in Origins der Fall war - sprich, das durch die verschiedensten Handlungen der Spielverlauf verändert wird.
> 
> Die Spieldauer wird bestimmt auch mal locker auf die Hälfte reduziert werden.




Es sei denn die Handlung war schon beim Entwickeln von DAO klar und fertig.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es sei denn die Handlung war schon beim Entwickeln von DAO klar und fertig.



Origins hatte meines Wissens eine Entwicklungszeit von 4 Jahren oder mehr.

DA2 kommt etwa 2 Jahre nach DA:O raus und kann somit fast kaum die gleiche Komplexität des Vorgängers aufweisen. 

Wenn man sich die Videos so anschaut, wirkt auch die ganze Umgebung immer schnell und detaillos hin geklatscht. Es fällt mir einfach schwer zu glauben, das da gute Qualität rein gesteckt wurde.


----------



## Deon (12. Januar 2011)

Muss doch nicht sein, dass die Leute von DA O auch DA2 MAchen werden. Es kann auch ein anderer Teil von Bioware sein. Denn 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unrealistisch und Bioware macht keine halben Sachen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> Muss doch nicht sein, dass die Leute von DA O auch DA2 MAchen werden. Es kann auch ein anderer Teil von Bioware sein. Denn 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unrealistisch und Bioware macht keine halben Sachen.



Zumindest wäre man halbe Sachen von BioWare nicht gewohnt. 

Aber immerhin stehen sie unter dem Einfluss von EA. 

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt... 

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, denke ich.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. Januar 2011)

Also soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist zumindest die Führungsriege der Entwickler dieselbe geblieben. In dem Making of Video sprechen sie doch die meiste Zeit davon, was sie alles anders als bei DA:O realisiert haben und unter anderem auch, was sie schon während der Entwicklung von DA:O für Ideen für DA II hatten. So untergründig könnte man herauslesen, dass sie bereits bei der DA:O - Entwicklung dabei waren.

Zu der Entwicklungszeit. Es ist tatsächlich seltsam, dass für DA:O so viel Zeit zur Verfügung stand und es steht zu erwarten, dass in der kurzen DA II Entwicklungszeit kein gleichwertig gutes Spiel herauskommen kann.
Aber es sprechen auch einige Argumente dagegen:
- Zum einen schätze ich, wurde das Team stark erweitert. DA:O war ein komplett neues Computerspiel, dass keinen direkten Vorgänger hatte. Dementsprechend hat man keine Fanbase und auch keine Sicherheit, dass das Spiel sich gut verkauft. Nun ist DA:O aber ein Erfolg geworden und man kann nun zumindest sicher sein, dass DA II kein absoluter Flop wird und hat (hoffentlich) mehr Ressourcen in DA II gesteckt.
- Es musste außerdem weniger Entwicklungsarbeit in einigen grundlegende Mechaniken investiert werden. Man kann ja bei einem Nachfolger doch einiges an Technik und Ideen übernehmen und nicht alles neu entwickeln sondern weiterentwickeln und somit gleich von anfang an mehr auf story konzentrieren.
- Es könnte (!) außerdem sein, dass Teile des Storyplots schon zu DA:O - Zeiten entwickelt wurden.

Was etwas unter mir genannt wurde, sind die "hingeklatschten Landschaften". Was man bisher in den Videos sieht, ist wirklich etwas lieblos. Aber dafür kann man sich ja auf der Website schon ein bisschen einlesen - insbesondere in Bezug auf den Handlungsmittelpunkt Kirkwall. Und die Konzeptidee und Konzeptzeichnungen von Kirkwall hören sich ja mal richtig geil an. Wenn die Umsetzung dem Konzept entspricht, glaub ich können wir uns auf eine richtig geile Stadt/ein richtig geiles Setting freuen.

Außerdem haben die Entwickler versprochen, dass die Story relativ stark auf die Entscheidungen des Spielers reagiert. So werden manchmal bereits bei der ersten Begegnung die Weichen für einen (viel) späteren Storyteil gestellt. Außerdem wurde beim Anspielen bestätigt, dass es auch möglich ist (sogar schon am Anfang) Kämpfe durch Manipulation/Überreden/geschicktes Antworten wählen, aus dem Weg zu gehen - oder sie zu provozieren.

Was mir allerdings noch Sorgen macht: Hoffentlich gefällt mir der Kampfmodus...und hoffentlich gibts ne ab 18 uncut version für deutsch...

Aber ich bin sicher, DA II wird n klasse spiel


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2011)

Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin sicher, DA II wird n klasse spiel


 
Wollen wir mal hoffen.
Origins hat mir sehr viel Spass bereitet. War endlich mal wieder ein RPG für Erwachsene. Hoffentlich kann der Nachfolger auch überzeugen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (13. Januar 2011)

IGN-UK hat ein Preview veröffentlicht, nachdem sie den Titel selbst anspielen durften.

Insgesamt fällt das Preview sehr positiv aus, auch wenn BioWare viele Dinge verändert (und scheinbar verbessert) hat. Das Kampfsystem ist laut dem Bericht der Briten unangetastet geblieben: In Dragon Age 2 kämpfe es sich genauso wie in Dragon Age: Origins. Dafür haben die Kämpfe in Bezug auf den visuellen Aspekt deutlich an Dynamik und Action gewonnen. Scheinbar sind da einige Entwickleraussagen falsch interpretiert worden und die Kritik, das Kampfsystem in DA2 sei viel actionreicher und weniger taktisch als das des Vorgängers, war grundlos.

Hier ist ein Video, dass das Kampfsystem in Dragon Age 2 demonstriert:

YouTube - Dragon Age 2 Destiny | combat walkthrough - trailer (2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyQpkpIyNWA

Wer ein paar _English language skills_ mitbringt kann sich hier das ganze Preview durchlesen:

Dragon Age II: Everything You Need to Know - Xbox 360 Preview at IGN


Ich persönlich freue mich wahnsinnig auf das Spiel. Viele haben ja auch im Vorfeld den neuen Grafikstil kritisiert, aber mir gefällt der viel besser als der von DA:O. Ich denke nach allem was ich bisher über Dragon Age 2 in Erfahrung bringen konnte, wird mir dieses Sequel noch mal ein ganzes Stück besser gefallen als Teil 1. Vor allem diese rückwirkende Erzählweise hört sich super interessant an.

Kann's kaum erwarten bis das Spiel da ist...

_EDIT Admin: Youtube nun direkt ansehbar._


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Ich schau auch mal optimistisch in die Zukunft. Bioware ist so ziemlich die einzige Firma, die noch einen sehr guten Ruf hat, was Software angeht. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das sie den auf´s Spiel setzen werden.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich wahnsinnig auf das Spiel. Viele haben ja auch im Vorfeld den neuen Grafikstil kritisiert, aber mir gefällt der viel besser als der von DA:O.


 
Ich fand den Grafikstil in Origins schon in Ordnung, oder zumindest nicht störend. Allerdings kann ich beim zweiten Teil nur minimale Verbesserungen sehen.
Ingesamt bleibt die Grafik wohl weiterhin "bescheiden".


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Grafik ist bei einem Spiel nicht alles. Außerdem wird´s sicher ein paar nette Grafikmods geben. 

Mir kommt es eher auf das Spiel selber an. Missionen, Design, Bugfreiheit, Stabilität auf aktueller Hardware etc...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2011)

Und noch mal das ganze Spiel mit Vorbestellaktion 

Dragon Age 2: Vorbestellaktion Reloaded und Gratis-DLC - electronic arts, dlc, dragon age 2


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Uahhh.... -.-

Danke für die Info, Thilo. 

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch EA.


----------



## Deon (13. Januar 2011)

Da habe ich jetzt ne Frage. Hab mir das schon vorvorgestern vorbestellt wegen den tollen dlc's nur steht hier dass vorbesteller der standard version diese geilen Items kriegen. Kriege ich die als Signature Vorbesteller auch?!?!? Den Mabari krieg ich doch auch oder?

MfG Emildeon


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

> Um die Verwirrung perfekt zu machen, erhalten *sogennante Erstkäufer *der Signature- und Standard-Edition den Zusatzinhalt Das Schwarze Emporion gratis. Laut EA handelt es sich dabei um einen magischen Ort unter Kirkwall. Darin findet man den "Spiegel der Verwandlung", in dem man sein Erscheinungsbild ändern kann. Darüber hinaus gibt es dort ein Magie- und Handwerksgeschäft für einzigartige Rezepte und Waren sowie den Zugang zum treuen Mabari-Kriegshund.



Genauer lesen


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. Januar 2011)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:

- Die Käufer die bis vorgestern die Signature Edition bestellt haben bekommen das dort angekündigte (DLC, Soundtrack, 4 extra Waffen, extra Mission und Charakter) und nun auch das schwarze Emporion
- Die Käufer die jetzt vorbestellen bekommen die zwei neuen waffen und auch das schwarze emporion
?


Kotzt es mich an, dass selbst so hochwertige Spieleschmiede wie Bioware an solche Arschlochpublisher gebunden sind wie EA oder Ubisoft...
*Hmpfgrmpflmaulmotz*


----------



## Deon (13. Januar 2011)

> Da die Signature Edition nicht mehr bestellt werden kann, erhalten alle  Vorbesteller der Standardedition zwei Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Das  Langschwert Nichtsschur (englisch: Fadeshear) und das Schild Der Löwe  von Orlais (englisch: The Lion of Orlais) sollen Vorteile beim Spielen  bringen. Während das Langschwert sich mit jedem Stufenanstieg des  Spielers verbessert und zusätzlichen Schaden austeilt, bietet das Schild  Platz für zwei Runen sowie eine Erhöhung der Gesundheit- und  Erfahrungspunkte.



ok die frage mit dem Mabari hund hat sich erledigt aber die frage nach den Items nicht. Da steht nur VORBESTELLER DER STANDARDEDITION bekommen die beiden items. Das wäre doch dann aber ***** wenn die signature edition die nicht auch kriegt. Die hat ja 4 andere aber dieses Schwert finde ich schon IMBA


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:
> 
> - Die Käufer die bis vorgestern die Signature Edition bestellt haben bekommen das dort angekündigte (DLC, Soundtrack, 4 extra Waffen, extra Mission und Charakter) und nun auch das schwarze Emporion
> - Die Käufer die jetzt vorbestellen bekommen die zwei neuen waffen und auch das schwarze emporion
> ...


EA ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten wenn nicht sogar der beste Publisher, schließlich setzt sich EA auch wirklich für seine "Kunden" (s. Dead Space 2) ein und bietet spitzen Support (Live Chat + Senior Support) dazu noch einen OnlineShop mit drastischen Preissenkungen (u.a 50% an Weihnachten + Silvester) usw....
Da Vergleich EA mal einer mit Ubisoft...
mfg


----------



## Morpheus1822 (14. Januar 2011)

Hmm kann wohl sein, dass ich da ein bisschen überreagiert habe. Was Ubisoft sich in letzter Zeit geleistet hat, hat noch kein Publisher übertroffen. Also den Vergleich mit Ubisoft nehme ich zurück und entschuldige mich bei EA. 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist EA auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Vor allem in der Spielentwicklung wird oft extrem Druck gemacht und es kommen unausgereifte, innovationsarme Spiele raus. So werden ehemals tolle Spielserien bis auf den letzten Euro ausgequetscht, indem zig Neuauflagen rausgebracht werden, ohne dass sich nennenswert etwas ändert. (Need for Speed, Command & Conquer, Fifa, F1 sind nur einige Beispiele)

Oder eben solche Aktionen wie geschehen mit Dragon Age II. Musst du doch selber zugeben, dass das eher Kundenverasche ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mir Dragon Age 2 sowie so nicht kaufen denn ohne richtige Rassenwahl ist es kein richtiges RPG mehr..


----------



## Tobucu (14. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich werde mir Dragon Age 2 sowie so nicht kaufen denn ohne richtige Rassenwahl ist es kein richtiges RPG mehr..


Mit der Einstellung bist du auch kein richtiger Rollenspieler.
Dazu gehört es auch mit einer Vorgegebene Rolle spielen zukönnen.

Bin selber nicht ganz froh mit DA 2. 
Aber schauen wir erstmal wie es wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung bist du auch kein richtiger Rollenspieler.
> Dazu gehört es auch mit einer Vorgegebene Rolle spielen zukönnen.
> 
> Bin selber nicht ganz froh mit DA 2.
> Aber schauen wir erstmal wie es wird.


Ich spiele RPGs seit 8 Jahren:
-Angefangen hab ich mit NWN, dann kamen die Erweiterungen, NWN 2, Erweiterungen für NWN 2, dann kam Gothic 2, dann Gothic 3 dann kam Drakensang Das Schwarze Auge, dann Risen und dann kam DAO (momentan) und DAO Awakening...
Also wenn ich kein Rollenspieler bin weiß ich auch nicht...
Ich mag es lieber wenn ich mir aussuchen kann wer ich bin (bevorzugt Zwerg), und nach Gothic und Risen hab ich die Menschen erstmal satt.
mfg


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Es kann auch eine Herausforderung sein, mit einem vorgegebenen Charakter zu spielen. 

Aber jedem das seine, wie es so schön heißt.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es kann auch eine Herausforderung sein, mit einem vorgegebenen Charakter zu spielen.
> 
> Aber jedem das seine, wie es so schön heißt.


Klar, aber gerade bei BioWare war ich immer ziemlich verwöhnt was das anging... Man kann doch nicjt einfach ein TOP Rpg so "verhunzen", ich bin mir sicher das Spiel wird gut aber an DAO wird es sicher nicht rankommen, und wobei die Integration von anderen Rassen sicher auch nicht soviel Zeit gekostet hätte...


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob mit den anderen Rassen die Story gleich bleiben würde. 

Dragon Age 2 ist nun mal auf diesen Charakter zugeschnitten. Ideal ist das sicher nicht, das gebe ich schon zu. Aber was will man machen?!

Wenn das Spiel gut wird, werde ich es sicher nicht boykottieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage ob mit den anderen Rassen die Story gleich bleiben würde.
> 
> Dragon Age 2 ist nun mal auf diesen Charakter zugeschnitten. Ideal ist das sicher nicht, das gebe ich schon zu. Aber was will man machen?!
> 
> Wenn das Spiel gut wird, werde ich es sicher nicht boykottieren.


Ich werds so wie bei DAO machen:
Warten bis es eine Ultimate Edition mit allen Kram gibt und dann bis es wieder 50% im EA Store gibt warten


----------



## blaidd (17. Januar 2011)

Ich traue BioWare so ziemlich alles zu. Auch ein gutes Dragon Age 2. Keine von den Design-Veränderungen spricht aus meiner Sicht dagegen. Okay, das die verschiedenen spielbaren Rassen verschwunden sind ist einerseits schade, andererseits bekommen wir dafür einen sprechenden ausgearbeiteten Helden, dessen Rolle wir übernehmen können. Einem selbst erstellten Helden fehlt Persönlichkeit, er hat keinen Charme, kein Charisma, man kann das zwar alles hineininterpretieren, aber im Grunde ist so ein Charakter sehr farblos. Ganz anders ist es, wenn man einen Helden wie z.B.: Gerald aus "The Witcher" spielt...dagegen wirkt ein Oblivionheld total fadenscheinig auch wenn man ihn noch so sehr anpassen kann und aus drölf Rassen wählen kann. Ich finde das eine gute Entscheidung. Das Kampfsystem scheint mehr oder weniger beim alten geblieben zu sein, nur etwas dynamischer. Ich erwarte Veränderungen im Stile von Mass Effect 1 zu Mass Effect 2. Keine schlechte Sache.
Bisher hab ich von dem Spiel noch nicht wirklich viel sehen können, deshalb kann ich zum Design und der Grafik noch nicht wirklich was sagen. Die ersten Screenshots sahen eher trist aus, aber die Umgebung war auch trist, ich denke, es wird auch stimmigere Orte geben.
Alles in allem gab es bisher noch zu wenig zu sehen, um mir daraus eine Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

> Alles in allem gab es bisher noch zu wenig zu sehen, um mir daraus eine Meinung zu bilden.



Seh ich genauso. 

Ich hoffe trotzdem das BioWare uns nicht enttäuscht. Die Jungs sind nämlich eine der wenigen wirklich guten Spieleschmieden.


----------



## Jagiełło (19. Januar 2011)

Hab nen trailer gesehn. Da sah die Grafik nicht mehr ganz so plakativ aus, war vom Stil her eng an DAO angelehnt.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (21. Januar 2011)

Es wurde verkündet, dass die deutsche Version ungeschnitten ist und USK 18 Siegel hat. Könnte man ja auf die Startseite packen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

Ist bereits Online


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich finds ziemlich lächerlich nem RPG USK 18 nur wegen nen bisschen Blut und Sex zu geben 
Das wird wieder nervig bis 23:00 aufzubleiben um im EA Store (Natürlich bei einer Rabattaktion) das Game zu bekommen -.-


----------



## Painkiller (22. Januar 2011)

Ein etwas größeres Update ist nun Online.

Bestehend aus: Video, Bildern und Infos zu einer exklusiven Rüstung für Dead Space 2 Vorbesteller.

Für mehr Infos, checkt den Startpost.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## blaidd (22. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das wird wieder nervig bis 23:00 aufzubleiben...



Oh, nein! 

Okay, es soll ja Leute geben, die gern noch mitten in der Nacht (i.e. vor 09.00 Uhr) schon wieder aufstehen oder dazu gezwungen werden. Also bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten; ich fand's nur lustig...

Aber was spricht denn dagegen, es irgendwo anders zu bestellen?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2011)

EA Store gibts immer tolle Rabatte...
Und btw. ich steh immer um 6:30 auf...
Und im EA Store kann man nur USK 18 Spiele von 23:00 bis 6:00 bestellen...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Kleines Update...

Dragon Age 2 wird auch auf Apple´s Mac laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2011)

Ich muss zugeben: das hätte ich nicht erwartet:

Dragon Age 2: PC-Version mit DirectX 11, Tessellation, besserer Beleuchtung und mehr - directx 11, electronic arts, dragon age 2


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Dann sind wir schon zwei, Thilo! 

Ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Februar 2011)

Naja so verblüffend ist es auch nicht wenn bei den Systemanforderungen schon "für DX 11" stand - Soll nicht heißen dass es schlecht wär aber nen Weltwunder ist es auch nicht


----------



## Tobucu (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hoff mal das Bioware aus dem Spiel kein Blender gemacht hat.
Schöne Grafik ist für ein Richtiges RPG nicht ausschlag gebent.

Ich werds merken wenn es im Briefkasten liegt. Bis dahin fliest noch viel Wasser die Elbe hinunter.


----------



## The_Rock (8. Februar 2011)

Also nach nem Grafikblender sieht DA2 eigentlich garnicht aus.

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das Spiel. Allerdings hat mir bei DA1 vor allem auch die düstere Athmosphäre gefallen. Und ob dieser Comic Stil in DA2 nochmal die selbe (düstere) Athmo/Stimmung erzeugen kann!? Ich hab so meine Zweifel...
Na ja, mal schaun.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

Neues Video Online

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC8n9cN8pOY


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2011)

Von mir aus kann der Titel langsam erscheinen, hab nämlich zurzeit nichts zum zocken.

Ob das Spiel was taugt, kann man ja teilweise schon in der Demo begutachten.


----------



## Memphys (11. Februar 2011)

Sign, übernächsten Montag kommt die Demo... (wenn ich da jetz nich wieder was durcheinander hau, kommt ja auch noch Crysis Demo)
Ich kram jetzt nochmal TES: Oblivion raus, das muss bis dahn reichen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (20. Februar 2011)

So habe jetzt auch die Demo mal durchgezockt (Gamestar Heft DVD Version). Macht auf jeden Fall Laune und Lust auf mehr. Grafisch ist es zwar nicht ganz so der Burner aber es ist ja nur eine Demo und Mods werden sicherlich auch ihr übriges tun. Was mir nicht schmeckt ist im Bezug auf Gameplay eingeschlagene Weg der mich ein bisschen an die simplifizierung des Interface und Spielmechanik von Mass Effect 1 nach Mass Effect 2 erinnert. Es riecht irgendwie nach mehr casual. Bioware entfernt sich immer mehr vom klassischen RPG-Baldur's Gate-Entwickler, was jetzt aber auch nicht umbedingt schlecht sein muss. Zwar gibt es noch den Pausenmodus aber der Wegfall der Vogelperspektive stößt doch etwas sauer auf und spielt sich mir einen Tick zu unübersichtlich und hektisch. Vorallem mit der Kamersteuerung hatte ich anfangs etwas Probleme.
Aber ansonsten sieht es schon brauchbar aus, wobei ich auch den Eindruck habe, dass es den 1er nicht vom Thron stoßen wird.


PS: Morrigan hatte imo mehr Sexappeal als die neue Piratenbraut


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

> Grafisch ist es zwar nicht ganz so der Burner aber es ist ja nur eine Demo und Mods werden sicherlich auch ihr übriges tun.


Diablo II ist grafisch auch nicht der Hammer und macht trotzdem noch Spaß!


----------



## Rizzard (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab die Demo gestern auch gezockt, und ich werd mir wohl den zweiten Teil gönnen.
Es wirkt zwar wirklich wie der Umsprung von ME1 auf ME2, aber ich fand DA:O einfach genial, und hoffe das mich der zweite Teil ebenfalls gut und lange unterhält.


----------



## The_Rock (21. Februar 2011)

Wie jetz, keine Vogelperspektive? Die PC Version sollte die doch noch haben, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (21. Februar 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wie jetz, keine Vogelperspektive? Die PC Version sollte die doch noch haben, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Hier mal ein paar Vergleichpics (Bei beiden Bildern max. rausgezoomt):

DA1:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DA2:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie gesagt, möglicherweise ist es nur in der Demo so also ohne Gewähr. Vllt weiß PCGH mehr


----------



## The_Rock (21. Februar 2011)

Hm, da fliegt der "Vogel" aber tief 

Na mal sehn. Den Konsoleros gehts noch schlechter. Die haben garkeinen Vogel (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Sturmtank (21. Februar 2011)

naja so schlecht siehts ja nicht aus, ist bei dem vergleichsbild dx11 bereits dabe? Mir ist die story viel wichtiger, hoffe das die was hermacht, und vorallem würden mich verschiedene Endszenarien freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2011)

Die Demo hat nur DX10 und keine "hochaufgelösten Texturen".


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand ob das Spiel auf dem PC den 360 Controller unterstützen wird? (bitte keine Vorträge darüber das man solche Spiele mit Tastatur und Maus spielt). Bei Teil 1 ging es ja nicht, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Demo hat nur DX10 und keine "hochaufgelösten Texturen".



Das ist schade. Das Spiel erscheint doch bald. Warum wird da nicht DX11 verwendet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Februar 2011)

Das weiß ich nicht. Die Vollversion hat's.


----------



## Trinar (23. Februar 2011)

Habe die Demo gestern abend noch durchgespielt und finde die zumindest gut genug um meine Vorbestellung nicht zu canceln...

aber:
- Das alte Dialogsystem, wo ich genau wusste was mein Char sagen wird, fand ich besser
- Konnte nicht mit EA Account verbinden (gab beim Versuch nen schwarzen Schirm und Windows Fehler (Sinngemäß: Disk not found insert disk in harddisk xyz)
- Im 2. Teil der Demo hat mein Hawke plötzlich Luftpfeile von einem Luftbogen verschossen (evtl. Bogenmodell in Demo vergessen?)
- Musikeinstellungen werden nicht richtig gespeichert (Musik nach Neustart der Demo wieder zu hören, obwohl Regler noch auf 0 steht)


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Die Vollversion hat's.



Klingt für mich wiedermal nach EA`s Logik. 
Naja, solange die Vollversion DX11 hat, solls mir recht sein.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Februar 2011)

So ich habe auch mal die Demo durchgespielt.
Was ich festgestellt habe ist, das die Demo KEIN SLI unterstützt.
Meine Hardware steht in der Signatur!
Bei mir arbeitet nur eine GTX 460 und die andere hat 10-20% Auslastung.
Dementsprechend habe ich bei HOCH nur 30-40 FPS und Rest auf Maximum.
Auf Sehr hoch würde gar nichts mehr gehen^^
Hoffentlich hat die Vollversion SLI Unterstützung.
Mit DX 9 und Mittel (geht ja nur Mittel^^) habe ich dann mit einer 460
und Rest wie AA auf MAX = 100-120 FPS
Ansonsten hat mir die Demo gefallen, nur die niedrige FPS Zahl stört..


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Öha.. Dann kann man nur hoffen, das das Multi-GPU-Problem in der Vollversion gefixt ist.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Februar 2011)

Viele Leute berichten von niedrigen FPS trotz guter und ausreichender Hardware

+ Grafikfehler --> die ich anfangs hatte aber nach einem Neustart gingen die weg.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Februar 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Viele Leute berichten von niedrigen FPS trotz guter und ausreichender Hardware
> + Grafikfehler... die ich anfangs hatte aber nach einem Neustart gingen die weg.


 
Also unter der "DX11" Einstellung hatte ich auch gerade einmal ~15 Fps, hab dann auf DX9 Mittel geswitched und da liefs dann butterweich.
Das mit dem Neustart habe ich garnicht probiert. Werds jetzt aber nicht noch einmal testen. In der Full wirds dann schon @max laufen.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. Februar 2011)

15 FPS ? Du müsstest mit deiner GTX 570 mehr FPS haben als ich mit einer GTX 460 (zwischen 30-40 hab ich)
Macht kein Sinn sich darüber aufzuregen... wie du schon schreibst, es wird bei der Vollversion alles auf MAX gehen.. 
Und SLI wird hoffentlich auch gehen ...


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. Februar 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Viele Leute berichten von niedrigen FPS trotz guter und ausreichender Hardware
> 
> + Grafikfehler --> die ich anfangs hatte aber nach einem Neustart gingen die weg.


 
Kann ich genauso unterschreiben. Als ich die Demo das erste mal startete hatte ich mit meiner Rig (GTX 580) auch nur so um 11-15 FPS, war zwar alles auf Max (1080p/DX11) aber da habe ich auch erst mal geklotzt. Nach einem Neustart war wieder alles im grünen Bereich (ohne was an den Settings geändert zu haben). Keine Ahnung vllt wird der Shadercache beim erstmaligen ausführen nicht richtig aufgebaut oder... ach was weiß ich


----------



## Trinar (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn ihr auch DX11 einstellen müsst, obwohl das in der Demo wegen bekannter Performance Problemen (in Vollversion laut Bioware-Forum gefixt) offiziell nicht untersützt wird, dann braucht ihr euch, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, nicht über miese fps o.ä. wundern


----------



## 16lanes (26. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Hab die Demo grad mal durchgedaddelt, gefällt mir. Die Grafik finde ich ok (DX11), hatte ich nach den "Vorschuss Lorbeeren" schlechter erwartet. Anfangs gab´s auch bei mir erhebliche Probs mit der Performance, ein Reboot half dann. Auch als großer Fan von DAO freue ich mich auf das Spiel. Das fetzt!


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

Lohnt es sich DA2 als ''rundenbasierendes Gameplay'' Hasser zu holen ?
Weil die Story gefällt mir an sich ganz gut.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

DA2 ist doch eh nicht rundenbasiert. 

Hast du Dragon Age Origins gespielt?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (28. Februar 2011)

Das suckt

Die Konsolelidierung hat begonnen:

*BioWare: don't be scared of RPGs *(oder: Bioware, we are scared of RPGs)


> Gamers shouldn't feel intimidated by the RPG genre, so says Dragon Age  II developer BioWare. They might not know it, but they already have the  necessary skills to jump in and have fun.
> Discussing how the forthcoming fantasy sequel *can bring in a wider audience*, lead designer Mike Laidlaw told Gamasutra, "For me, I guess, fundamentally, there are more people who are ready to play RPGs than realise it."
> He went on to explain how most gamers should have picked up the core principles of RPG gaming from more accessible titles.[...]
> 
> [Quelle: EG]


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> DA2 ist doch eh nicht rundenbasiert.
> 
> Hast du Dragon Age Origins gespielt?


 
Nein, müsste ich ggf. vor Release nochmal nachhholen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Jup, solltest du... Es gibt ein tolles Package von Dragon Age. 

Das ist alles drin, was es zu Dragon Age 1 gibt. Add-On & alle DLC´s

Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Trinar (2. März 2011)

Im Bioware Forum ist ein Mod geposted worden, mit dem man in der Demo den Charakter Creator nutzen kann.

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/141/index/6289395/1


----------



## alceleniel (6. März 2011)

Zum Release soll es noch ein High Resolution Texture Pack zum Download geben und die nächsten ATI/Nvidia-Treiber verbessern Performance und Stabilität unter DX11.

edit: Das Pack ist nun erhältlich. Größe ca. 1GB. Download hier


----------



## KillerCroc (8. März 2011)

Mit dem 267.24 Beta Treiber geht SLI in der Demo ! Sicherlich auch dann bei der Vollversion, die in 2 Tagen erscheint


----------



## Sturmtank (8. März 2011)

mein dragon age 2 wurde heute von amazon verschickt 
die nvidia beta hab ich heute geladen, und auch den hd texturen pack
jetzt braucht nur noch die post schnell sein


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (8. März 2011)

Ich habe es schon in einem andere DA Thread gepostet aber nur mal so als Vorwarnung aus dem Bioware Forum:
Poor DX11 performance? (High Texture Pack Q's as well) 
Angeblich putzt das Game sogar 3x 580er von der Platte (trotz akt. Beta Treiber)

Hier ein Thread aus dem Nvidia Forum:
Dragon Age 2 DX11 *TERRIBLE PERFORMANCE ON NVIDIA* 480 3-way SLI 

Betrifft scheinbar nur den DX11 Modus und vor allem Nvidia Besitzer, auf AMD Karten ist die Engine scheinbar besser zu sprechen.

Wohlgemerkt geht es dort um die Retail nicht Demo.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Hm, ich hoffe Nvidia fixed das bis morgen.


----------



## High-Teen (9. März 2011)

Signature Edition da und installiert, alles klappt, leider auch der Release Date Check...
Fürs Registrieren des Spiels gab's noch "Stiefel der Eiswüsten" drauf.


----------



## d00mfreak (9. März 2011)

Hab grad den Test auf 4players gelesen. Alles in allem das was ich erwartet habe, und nach DA:O 1 ziemlich entäuschend...


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Jo, 4players vergibt 70%. Habs zwar noch nich gespielt, aber nach der Demo (die ich gespielt hab) und der übrigen Berichterstattung halt ich diese Bewertung für recht realistisch. Dragon Age werd ich mir nicht holen. Werd ich wohl evtl. später als Budgetversion kaufen. Schade, denn ersten Teil fand ich gut.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Übel, aber mir wurscht. Gibt zur Zeit nix besseres. Am 15. kommt Homefront und sonst erst wieder im April Portal 2. 4Players ist im Übrigen immer sehr eigen in der Bewertung. Mass Effect 2 hat von denen grade mal 82 % bekommen, weil sie mehr Rollenspiel erwartet haben. Die meisten Spielemagazine bewerten sowohl ME 2 als auch DA 2 sehr gut!


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Ich finde, die bewerten immer recht passend. Damals, Das Schwarze Auge - Drakensang wurde auch ziemlich schlecht bewertet. Meiner Meinung nach aber völlig zu recht. Gibt noch ein paar Beispiele wo ich mich immer auf die Bewertung von 4players verlassen konnte. Ich les immer gerne erst mal dort nach, bevor ich kaufe. Ist oft ernüchternd, aber immer noch besser als sich von irgend nem blöden Hype anstecken zu lassen, und im Nachhinein zu merken, dat Spiel is einfach nur kaXXe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Risen 74 %, Mass Effect 82 %, Two Worlds 2 75 %, Divinity 2 80 % und dennoch finde ich diese RPG's alle sehr spielenswert. Ich messe der Beurteilung von 4Players daher nicht viel Gewicht bei. Auch bei Adventure-Tests hab ich schon üble Verrisse gelesen. Lost Horizon und Black Mirror 3 z.B. wurden mit Wertungen versehen die gemessen am Spielspass einfach nur fail sind.

Warte mal ab, irgendwann wird 4Player auch eines deiner Lieblingsspiele verreißen und dann denkste anders über den Verein.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Risen 74 %, Mass Effect 82 %, Two Worlds 2 75 %, Divinity 2 80 %



Verrisse? Das sind recht gute Bewertungen. Risen z.B. hätte ich persönlich schlechter bewertet. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, irgendwann wird 4Player auch eines deiner Lieblingsspiele verreißen und dann denkste anders über den Verein.



Jo, mein Gott. Es gibt auch Wichtigeres.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

Ein echter Veriss ist der Test von Lost Horizon. Auf Amazon hat das Game ein saugutes Rating und auch in jedem anderen Spielemagazin hat es deutlich besser abgeschnitten.



> Jo, mein Gott. Es gibt auch Wichtigeres.



Toller Kommantar. Klar gibts wichtigeres (z.B. die Hungersnot bekämpfen), aber darum gehts grad nicht.  :p


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2011)

ME2 und DA2 sind "verkonsolidiert" und werden daher zu Recht nicht hoch bewertet.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (9. März 2011)

Wenn ich mir das so anschau, ist DA2 sogar noch überbewertet. Määäh -.-


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2011)

jo, vermutlich!


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc 

ME 2 hat fast überall Spitzenwertungen bekommen und hat auch bei Amazon n astreines Rating. Also bitte. DA 2, K.A, habs mir heute gekauft und werde es morgen anfangen (Aktivierung geht noch net). Die fehlende Vogelperspektive ist natürlich schon konsolenverschuldet, aber sonst wüsst ich nichts. Action, Action und nochmal Action verkauft sich einfach besser, das hat wohl nix mit der Konsole zutun. Ich hab auch gar nix gegen Hack and Slay mit etwas Story, Entscheidungsfreiheit und Charakterentwicklung.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (9. März 2011)

Das Motto heißt heutzutage: streamlined-fast paced-cinematic immersion. Popcorn bzw. Fastfood Games für jedermann. Die meisten, welche solche sog. "RPGs" gut finden haben noch nie sowas wie Baldur's Gate (alleine wenn ich noch an das Umfangreiche 100 Seiten starke Booklet denke) gezockt. Da konnte man noch wenigstens eigene Notizen ins Tagebuch schreiben  Heutzutage geht alles nur noch per Autopilot. Wenn ich ein Hack N' Slay zocken möchte, schmeiß ich Diablo an und selbst dass bot mehr Tiefgang als das hier. Wenn ich schon sehe, dass die das ME Dialog Menü mit vollpfostensicheren Ikonen übernommen haben, naja egal.
Das schlimme ist, dass es nicht besser wird. Die heutigen Kids wachsen mit solchen Games auf und der "Core" Gamer wird zu einer austerbenden Art.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Dragon Age und Mass Effect z.b sind aber auch Action-RPG's (das Genre von Diablo). Schon Dragon Age bestand zu 80 % aus kloppen. Es gibt auch ganz andere Hack n Slays wie z.B. God of War oder Darksiders, da wird dann zu 98 % gekloppt. Man muss halt zwischen Action-RPGs', "klassischen" RPG's und puren Hack and Slay Adventures unterscheiden. ME und DA machen keinen Hehl draus dass sie Action-RPG's sind. Man kann sich natürlich darüber beschweren, dass es keine RPG's wie früher mehr gibt, aber man kann sich nicht darüber beschweren, dass ein Action-RPG viel Action bietet.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. März 2011)

bis jetzt unspielbar ...!!! siehe auch anderen Treat http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ale-wertungen-meist-sehr-gut.html#post2777757

mit Beta Treiber und ohne Kantenglättung und auch ohne 3 weitere zusatzhaken (nur Hochauflösende Texturen aktiv) läuft es ok mit ca. 35 fps statt 8 und nun auch ohne Bildfehler


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Hab heut Nacht fast 3h gezockt. Also auf Sehr Hoch läufts überhaupt nicht, auf Hoch ohne AA kann ichs zocken (mit Beta-Treiber). Hier muss aber wirklich schnell nach gebessert werden.

Was ich vom Spiel halten soll weis ich noch nicht so recht. Hab zwar schon einige Quests absolviert, aber für ein Urteil ist es noch zu früh. Vorallem muss das Teil von der Performance erst noch wesentlich besser werden.


----------



## Tobucu (10. März 2011)

Bei mir läufts  auf Max  und habe noch um die 35 fps.
Habe erst ne halbe Stunde gespielt muss gleich zur Arbeit. Bis jetzt gefällts mir noch nicht so Recht, bei DAO haben die sich mehr mühe gegeben. 
Ist es normal das ich die voreingestellte Köpfe nicht bearbeiten kann oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (10. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ME2 und DA2 sind "verkonsolidiert" und werden daher zu Recht nicht hoch bewertet.


 
Also nur weil ein Spiel actionreich ist sind die Konsolen daran schuld? Das ist doch kompletter Blödsinn. Immerhin testen viele Magazine alle Plattformen und dort sind die Wertungen für die Konsolen in keiner Weise besser. Du bashst einfach nur wieder auf dein Feindbild ein, weil du das bei jedem Titel machst. Ist das Spiel top, dann ist es ein tolles PC-Game und ist das Spiel kacke, dann sind einzig und allein die Konsolen schuld. Für dich gibt es nur schwarz und weiß und dadurch machst du dir alles viel zu einfach. 

BioWare hat offensichtlich Designentscheidungen getroffen die polarisieren (also eben kein Mainstream...) und darauf sollte man objektiv eingehen wenn man sich schon Redakteur schimpft. Drecksspielen wie Two Worlds 2 gebt ihr super Wertungen und das war einfach nur ein langweiliger Mist und das macht ihr nur weil es mehr an jene klassichen PC RPGs erinnert, die man seit Jahren vorgesetzt bekommt. Bei Mass Effect 2 und Co. bashen so Leute wie du drauf ein, nur weil sich der Entwickler weg von diesem RPG-Einheitsbrei der letzten Jahre bewegt und prompt sind die Konsolen schuld.

Es nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

Also mit einem i5 760 und einer GTX580 läuft es bei fast vollen Einstellung recht gut, nur AA habe ich nicht rein gedreht. Im Durchschnitt sind bei mir 25-30FPS eher selten fällt er mal auf 21FPS was bei mir bis jetzt das Minimum war. Schlecht ist die Grafik jetzt nicht, dank der Highres Texturen, aber es berechtigt nicht dazu das es auf einer GTX580 so schlecht läuft, zumal die CPU Last im Spiel gerade mal bei ca. 30% liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. März 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Drecksspielen wie Two Worlds 2 gebt ihr super Wertungen [...]


Wir testen keine Spiele.


Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Also nur weil ein Spiel actionreich ist sind die Konsolen daran schuld?


Du legst mir Sätze in den Mund. Wenn es ja "nur" actionreich wäre ...


Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Immerhin testen viele Magazine alle Plattformen und dort sind die Wertungen für die Konsolen in keiner Weise besser.


Was für mich vollkommen unverständlich ist, alleine wegen der Steuerung und der Optik müssten da 10% weg.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man sich nun nicht mehr auf Sachen wie Kräuterkunde, Fallenbau, Giftherstellung etc. speziallisieren. Das wird jetzt wohl alles an solchen Ständen hergestellt, sofern man Rezept und Materialien hat.

Desweiteren kann man die Mitstreiter nicht mehr mit anderer Kleidung ausrüsten, das geht jetzt nur noch beim Protagonisten selbst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

Bringen wirs mal auf den Punkt, DA2 ist sehr Arcade lasstig um es mal so aus zu drücken aber deshalb noch lange kein schlechtes Spiel. Die Synchronisation ist recht gut gelungen, die Gesichter sind sehr schön und ausdrucksvoll. Jeder Charakter hat sein eigenes Charisma und die Geschichte wird gut erzählt. Das ist jetzt erst mal alles was ich nach zwei Stunden zocken sagen kann. Ich persönlich würde dem Spiel 90% geben!


----------



## vw16 (10. März 2011)

Also ich kann mich eigendlich über die Grafik und Performence nicht beklagen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

Mich interessiert immo nur die mieserable Performance unter DX11. Ich hab da nur 15 FPS und nirgends gibts Infos oder Problemlösungen. Ich weiss nur, dass ATI-Karten keine Probleme machen und der Beta-Treiber von Nvidia nix bringt.


----------



## TwilightAngel (10. März 2011)

@Split99999: Sei froh, dass du es überhaupt spielen kannst. 
Ich krieg das Spiel nichtmal gestartet und niemand scheint zu wissen, wieso dieses Problem auftritt. Mehrere haben das Problem, aber manche kriegen wenigstens noch eine Fehlermeldung. Bei mir kommt nach 1x der Startmaske nix mehr. Da hilft keine Neuinstallation und auch kein Umstellen auf DirectX9.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Bei mir stürzt das Game unter höchsten DX11 Einstellungen sogar ab. Kann damit also garnicht zocken. Mit hohen Einstellungen klappts dann schon besser, und unter DX9 läufts komplett stabil.

Hoffe das da von NV schnellstens ein neuer Treiber kommt.


----------



## vw16 (10. März 2011)

Also ich kanns mit min 50fps zocken in DX 11.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (10. März 2011)

Spiele das Spiel auf DX11 + Very High + HiRes Texture Patch in 1920x1080 mit 4xAA und 16xAF und habe alles aktiviert ausser SSAO und habe in den Aussengebieten 30-40FPS und in den Städten 50-60FPS. Es läuft sehr flüssig und von Performanceproblemen keine Spur.

AMD HD 5870 und Catalyst 11.4




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir testen keine Spiele.



So? Und was hat es dann mit den 5 Sternen auf sich die ihr in eurem Heft an die Titel verteilt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

Das glaub ich dir nicht, du hast nur ne 470 und die Nvidia Karten laufen net gut, ich habe mit meiner 580 gerade so 25-30FPS dann willst du mir erzählen das du das doppelte hast. Obwohl alle mit Nvidia Karten Probleme haben, hör echt auf!


----------



## TwilightAngel (10. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal den aktuellen Catalyst installiert, trotzdem lässt sich das Spiel nicht starten. Und den Kundendienst kann man auch nicht über ihr Support-Tool kontaktieren, weil das DA2 gar nicht kennt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2011)

So was isn nu? Soll ich die Grütze im beschissenen DX 9 spielen oder was? Nvidia hallo? Schick mal paar Sklaven los die das in Ordnung bringen sonst komm ich mitm Knüppel.


----------



## vw16 (10. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir nicht, du hast nur ne 470 und die Nvidia Karten laufen net gut, ich habe mit meiner 580 gerade so 25-30FPS dann willst du mir erzählen das du das doppelte hast. Obwohl alle mit Nvidia Karten Probleme haben, hör echt auf!


 
Wieso soll des net möglich sein? Schon mal meine Einstellungen gesehen ?
Ich zocks auf Hoch, AAx2,AFx2 in 1680x1050 und songst ist alles aus außer Hochauflösende Texturen.
Beta Treiber hab ich auch installiert und über Sytemauslastung kann ich mich auch net beschweren.
Auslastung CPU liegt bei mir bei meist so 80% und GPu bei meist 90%.

Naja Cpu läuft auf 4GHz und die Gtx 470 is auch um 30% OCed.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Oha, anhand deiner Bilder sieht man, das dein Charakter schon ziemlich viele Talente kann.


----------



## vw16 (10. März 2011)

Ich zock schon seit 0 Uhr^^


----------



## cl55amg (10. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Oha, anhand deiner Bilder sieht man, das dein Charakter schon ziemlich viele Talente kann.


Na und? Ist das erwähnenswert?

Ich teste DA2 später auch mal...


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Na und? Ist das erwähnenswert?


 
Ich hielt es nur für unwahrscheinlich, nach so kurzer Zeit über soviele Talente zu verfügen.
Ob diese Feststellung für Dich interessant ist, ist mir gänzlich egal.


----------



## biggathanyou (10. März 2011)

DAO 2 läuft beschissen mit 2 GTX460 SLI....das kann nicht wahr sein....hoffe da kommt noch was an patches...auf DX9 ist die Grafik gruselig.

I7 930 @ 4,2 Ghz, 8 GB RAM, GTX460 SLI....dat sollte fluppen wie sonst was....


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. März 2011)

Ohen beta treiber hatte ich zu Beginn konstant 9 FPS ........Aber mit dem neuen beta treiber läuft es super: "Texturpatch" DX11 alles veyhigh 1080p 2xAA ..... Fps liegen bei so zwischen 30-60fps. Habe aber gerade noch im Spiel selber unter Video drei Grafikoptionen entdeckt, die aus waren.
Die muss ich noch Testen.
Zum spiel selber muss ich sagen, dass es deutlich einfacher ist als z.B. DA origins. In der Knochenhöhle der Gegner war viel zu easy und auch sonst die Stärkeren Gegner gehen viel zu schnell drauf. Muss mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen. Spiele zur Zeit auf normal.
Die Texturen sind teilweise echt übel, gerade in den sequenzen. Die Haare der Chars. sehen bei manchen echt bescheiden aus. Die Kleidung ist oft sehr schön dargestellt sowie das innere von Kirkwill ........ Das Spiel an sich macht jede menge Spass.


----------



## cl55amg (10. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hielt es nur für unwahrscheinlich, nach so kurzer Zeit über soviele Talente zu verfügen.
> Ob diese Feststellung für Dich interessant ist, ist mir gänzlich egal.


 
Dass es sich viele in diesem Thread runtergeladen haben, ist wie immer sehr wahrscheinlich.
Aber das ist ja nichts neues und du könntest solche Kommentare bei jedem Game (Thread) bringen...

@ stimpi2k4
Danke für die Info ich teste auch gleich mal mit dem Beta treiber und schaue ob ich mit meiner GTX570 Performance Probleme habe...


----------



## d00mfreak (10. März 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> BioWare hat offensichtlich Designentscheidungen getroffen die polarisieren (also eben kein Mainstream...)



Ich weiß grad nicht, ob lich lachen oder heulen soll. DA:O 1 ist das, was man noch am ehesten als "klassisches" Rollenspiel bezeichnen kann, aber garantiert nicht DA:O 2 und schon gar nicht ME 2



> Bei Mass Effect 2 und Co. bashen so Leute wie du drauf ein, nur weil sich der Entwickler weg von diesem RPG-Einheitsbrei der letzten Jahre bewegt und prompt sind die Konsolen schuld.



Eben passen das neue DA:O sowie Mass Effect so viel besser in diesen von dir so genannten "RPG-Einheitbrei" als DA:O 1.

Dass die "Casual"-Trend auf Konsolen begann, und auch von diesen am meisten gepflegt wird, lässt sich wohl kaum bestreiten. Ebenso dass sich Gamepads eher nur für bescheidene Steuerungsaufgaben eignen. An einen PC ein Gamepad anstöpseln ist kein Problem. Tastatur und Maus an Konsolen allerdings sind schon sehr unüblich und so gut wie nicht unterstützt. Dann wäre noch der Fakt der mangelhaften Hardware-Leistung der Konsolen, weswegen sich PC-Spieler mit Spar-Grafik zufriedengeben müssen.

Also ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in der letzten Dekade viel schlechtes und kaum gutes vom Konsolenmarkt in den PC-Markt rübergeschwappt ist.


----------



## Deisi (10. März 2011)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Rüstung der Gefährten ändern?


----------



## martinger (10. März 2011)

Also zu dem dx11 Problem: schon bei der Demo habe ich sofort gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt. lief extrem schlecht
musste dx9 starten

wenn die das mim patch hinbiegen und es von geforce nen treiber gibt, dann super. ansonsten


----------



## Deon (10. März 2011)

In meinen Extras steht, dass ich auch die BlutdrachenRüstung hab... Die war doch für Dragon age.Kann ich sie in DA2 auch nutzen?


----------



## Iryna (10. März 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> In meinen Extras steht, dass ich auch die BlutdrachenRüstung hab... Die war doch für Dragon age.Kann ich sie in DA2 auch nutzen?


 
Ja, kannst du


----------



## Titten xD (10. März 2011)

so leute also ich bin ja erstma froh das es läuft wenn ich les das einige nich starten können wurde mir schon angst . aber leider läuft es auf "sehr hoch" unter dx11 nur mit 6fps -.-
ich hab dann auf "hoch" runter gestellt da läuft es in aussengebieten mit 20-25 wo i sag ich zock nur weil i so geil drauf bin...in der stadt mit 30 wobei ich sagen muss in den ingame videos hab ich 60fps, sehr verwirrend

hab im übrigen ne gtx 550 ti sonic mit dem beta patch wo i aber nich weis obs daran liegt das es überhaupt geht


----------



## picard47 (10. März 2011)

Bei mir wird die Performance maßgeblich durch die Einstellung Sehr Hoch beeinflusst. Dabei spielt der DirectX Modus keine Rolle. Soll heißen, auf "DirectX 11" und "Hoch" läuft das Spiel absolut flüssig bei 8xAA/8xAF. Schalte ich auf "Sehr hoch", gibt es schon einen deutlichen FPS-Einbruch und das spielt fühlt sich sehr unrund an (bis runter auf 25fps). Kompensieren kann man es mit dem Runterschrauben von AA und AF, wodurch aber starkes Flimmern entsteht. Gerade noch annehmbar läuft es hingegen, wenn ich auf "Sehr Hoch" einstelle, die Optionen "Tiefenunschärfe" und "SSAO" jedoch manuelle deaktiviere.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. März 2011)

Ich bin jetzt LVL 8 und abgesehen davon, dass es performace Probleme mit DX11 auf sehr hoch hat, bin ich gerade über das LVL design sehr verärgert. Immer die selben sich wiederholenden Abschnitte und Grafiken an eigentlich unterschiedlichen Orten und dann auch noch so unspektakulär. Dann diese kantigen stellen in der Umgebung das konnte Quake 3 schon besser. Manchmal denke ich die habe die Pause Ortion nur mit eingebaut, damit man nicht komplett die Übersicht auf dem Schlachtfeld verliert. Ist so ein 50 zu 50 ding Übersicht und Taktik. Dann noch das dämliche respawning der Gegner kotzt mich an. 
Anfangs fand ich es noch recht gut aber je länger ich spiele desto grausamer wird es. Die Story ist jetzt so der einzige Anreiz es weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2011)

Was macht man eigentlich mit dem ganzen gesammelten Plunder. Ist der nur für den Verkauf gut, oder braucht man die Sachen auch für was anderes?


----------



## Bensta (10. März 2011)

Ich bin lvl 4 Schurke und hab auch die Demo gespielt. Ich habe aber jetzt schon den Eindruck das das Spiel viel Spaß machen wird aber dennoch die Enttäuschung 2011 werden wird. Das Spiel wurde einfach viel zu stark entschlakt. Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe gibt es wieder viel zu wenig Auswahl an Begleitern. Der Einzige Bogenschütze muss per DLC gekauft werden wenn man nicht eine Signature Edition hat.


----------



## Tobucu (10. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich mit dem ganzen gesammelten Plunder. Ist der nur für den Verkauf gut, oder braucht man die Sachen auch für was anderes?


Laut Handbuch ist Plunder Zeug was ein Gewissen Wert hat aber sonst nutzlos.


----------



## biggathanyou (10. März 2011)

nein...lächerlicherweise kann man die Rüstung der GEfährten nich verändern....völliger Schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach....wieder son Konsolenmist....aber der Rest vom Spiel ist brauchbar...nur die Atmosphäre lönnte etwas dichter sein...häufig sind die Sprechsequenzen zu langatmig....aber was solls...macht schon spaß....und wenn ein vernünftiges DX11 Treiberupdate für Nvidia Karten rauskommt, dann läufts auch noch fluffig...


----------



## Morpheus1822 (10. März 2011)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel immer mal wieder spontan einfriert?


----------



## lvr (10. März 2011)

Hat jemand sonst noch das Problem, dass der Sound im Spiel zwar normal ist, die Dialoge aber richtig leise sind? In den Soundoptionen habe ich den Regler auf 10 (max) und ich kanns trotzdem kaum verstehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

Also die Storry ist wirklich nicht 08/15 die ist gut ausgearbeitet und wird auch super erzählt, das animiert schon zum weiter spielen. Die Figuren und Gesichter sind auch recht gut dargestellt einzig die Landschaft ist kacke aber mich fesselt das Game.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2011)

Morpheus1822 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel immer mal wieder spontan einfriert?



Also unter DX11 hängt sich das Spiel bei mir öfters auf (der Sound läuft noch). Ich hoffe das da bald ein Patch oder ein Treiber kommt.


----------



## martinger (11. März 2011)

lvr schrieb:


> Hat jemand sonst noch das Problem, dass der Sound im Spiel zwar normal ist, die Dialoge aber richtig leise sind? In den Soundoptionen habe ich den Regler auf 10 (max) und ich kanns trotzdem kaum verstehen.



stell mal auf Stereo lautsprecher in den Einstellungen um. Sollte dann funktionieren


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

Au Backe! Da haben die Entwickler ja wieder mal Mist gebaut. Sowas bin ich von BioWare eigentlich gar nicht gewohnt. Ob das an dem Einfluss von EA liegt?


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ob das an dem Einfluss von EA liegt?


 
EA war doch auch schon bei Origins verantwortlich, und da hats doch auch geklappt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man in so einem Fall den Releasetermin nicht um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschieben kann. Vielleicht wollte man nicht allzu nahe bei Crysis 2 liegen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> EA war doch auch schon bei Origins verantwortlich, und da hats doch auch geklappt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man in so einem Fall den Releasetermin nicht um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschieben kann. Vielleicht wollte man nicht allzu nahe bei Crysis 2 liegen.


 
Oder die Konsoleros nicht allzu lange warten lassen


----------



## Zaucher (11. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.....ist das game bei euch auch so wie bei mir?

Im Anhang Screenshots aus dem Spiel.....keine 10 min. gespielt.


I7
GTX 480 SLI
12 GB Domi GT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

> EA war doch auch schon bei Origins verantwortlich, und da hats doch auch geklappt.


*Hust* Das Spiel macht bis heute Probleme auf AMD-Karten & Prozessoren. -.- Von Crashs bis hin zu Grafikfehlern ist alles dabei.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. März 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen.....ist das game bei euch auch so wie bei mir?
> 
> Im Anhang Screenshots aus dem Spiel.....keine 10 min. gespielt.
> 
> ...


 

Lade dir mal den aktuellsten Beta Treiber, danach sollten zumindest die Texturfehler weg sein.


----------



## Zaucher (11. März 2011)

@Der_Hutmacher: Danke dir...mit dem Beta Treiber funktioniert alles wunderbar


----------



## XeonB (11. März 2011)

Muss ich den high Res pack (1gb) installieren um in dx 11 spielen zu können?

Welcher ATI Treiber ist empfehlenswert


----------



## andyw1228 (11. März 2011)

Genau die selben Grafikfehler hatte ich auch. Aber nur auf "sehr hoch", aber da ist es bei mir auch unspielbar langsam und sieht nicht
viel besser aus. Ich finde es sieht mit Hires TExturen und 4xAA auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## 16lanes (11. März 2011)

@XeonB: Nein, HighRes Pack muß für DX11 nicht installiert werden, soll davon aber am meisten profitieren.
             "Welcher ATI Treiber" kann ich nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (11. März 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Welcher ATI Treiber ist empfehlenswert


 
11.4

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx


----------



## Gast1111 (11. März 2011)

Hey ich hab ne Frage:
Ihr kennt sicher das bioware.socialnetwork und zwar kann ich mir dort nun sämtliche Premium Inhalte für DA 2 downloaden, obwohl ich das Game nichtmal habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 16lanes (11. März 2011)

Moin,

sicher dass das geht?! Mal angeklickt? 
So wie ich das sehe, kann man lt. Pic die ME2 DLC´s downloaden ...


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (12. März 2011)

Hm also auf meinem System gabs auch Crashs. Aber meine graka hatte schon immer Probleme. Mittlerweile gibt's keine Abstürze , Performance ist aber mäßig @fullhd alles hoch ausnahmslos. Najoa sonst gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut, was mich stört sind die mangelnden Gesprachsmöglichkeiten  mit den Gefährten . Und es scheint mir arg einfach. Ich bin nicht der beste gamer aber hier spiel ich auch lieber auf schwer.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2011)

16lanes schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sicher dass das geht?! Mal angeklickt?
> So wie ich das sehe, kann man lt. Pic die ME2 DLC´s downloaden ...


 
ja aber da man sich im Game dann einloggen muss und damit die DLC im Spiel auch funktionieren ist ein Code nötig der meiner Version bei lag man ihn aber auch kaufen kann
desweiteren der CD Key des Games

wenn man die nicht hat dann läuft entweder gar nichts oder nur das Game ohne DLC's


----------



## martinger (12. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ne Frage:
> Ihr kennt sicher das bioware.socialnetwork und zwar kann ich mir dort nun sämtliche Premium Inhalte für DA 2 downloaden, obwohl ich das Game nichtmal habe:
> 
> 
> ...



nein, das stand bei mir vorgestern auch so drin.
um die DLCs zu ziehen musst Key haben oder gekauft habn.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. März 2011)

16lanes schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sicher dass das geht?! Mal angeklickt?
> So wie ich das sehe, kann man lt. Pic die ME2 DLC´s downloaden ...


 
Da steht dass die Folgenden DLCs für mein DA II aktiviert wurden...
(Screen folgt noch)
Also so wie ich das sehe, kann ich wenn ichs mir kaufe und mich mit meinem Standard EA/Bioware Acc anmelde die DLCs nutzen...
Das ich die nicht einzeln Downloaden kann soll schon so sein, ich habe z.B alle DAO DLCs und kann nur ein paar von der Website laden, der
Rest ist Ingame aktiviert und lädt sich dann da runter
mfg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatuja (12. März 2011)

Ich habe mir heute auch Dragon Age 2 zugelegt, habe aber so meine Schwierigkeiten damit.
Erstens: Meine Charaktere sind alle "Verletzt", haben also jetzt nur ca. ein Drittel ihrer normalen Lebensenergie. Nur wie zur Hölle kann ich sie heilen? Einen Magier, der heilen kann, habe ich nicht. Nur so kann ich keinen Kampf mehr führen, da ich mit den lächerlichen Lebenspunkten nichts mehr reißen kann.

Und Zweitens: kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr Waffensets anlegen wie bei DA:O, die man schnell umschalten kann? Ich bin Schurke und benutze gern den Bogen. Da aber die Gegner meistens nur mich angreifen, brauche ich doch recht oft auch die Klingen und muss dann immer den Umweg über das Inventar gehen.


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2011)

1. wundumschlag benutzen (char auswählen und im inventar doppelklick drauf machen. evtl muss man mehrere nehmen, je nachdem wie oft der char gestorben ist).
2. nein gibts net. aber mal ehrlich? brauchen tut man die nicht. bogenheinis sind eh kacke, überlass das lieber varrik. der pustet mit seiner berta eh alles weg.

PS: DAO war um einiges besser. da1 mit der grafik aus 2 und es wär nen 95% game gewesen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Da steht dass die Folgenden DLCs für mein DA II aktiviert wurden...
> (Screen folgt noch)
> Also so wie ich das sehe, kann ich wenn ichs mir kaufe und mich mit meinem Standard EA/Bioware Acc anmelde die DLCs nutzen...
> Das ich die nicht einzeln Downloaden kann soll schon so sein, ich habe z.B alle DAO DLCs und kann nur ein paar von der Website laden, der
> ...


 
nein du brauchst noch den Cerberus Netzwerk Code den kannst aber auch Online Kaufen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere

* Aktivierung -*
In Mass Effect 2 ist ein Code für das Cerberus Netzwerk enthalten. Dies  gilt sowohl für die Xbox 360-Version, PS3 als auch für PC (Box und  digitale Version). Dieser Code kann nur ein mal eingelöst werden. Logge  dich in Mass Effect 2 in das Cerberus Netzwerk ein und registriere  deinen Code!

PC Spieler können ihren Code *hier* einlösen, dafür wird ein EA Konto benötigt.
*Sobald du ein Mitglied bist, kannst du Inhalte aus dem Cerberus Netzwerk ohne weitere Kosten herunterladen.*

Codes können auch einzeln gekauft werden. Folge den Anweisungen im  Hauptmenü von Mass Effect 2 für weitere Informationen. 

Quelle http://eu.masseffect.com/extra/?id=14740&lang=de


----------



## Padesch (13. März 2011)

das Spiel ist ... naja.. bescheiden!


----------



## Deon (13. März 2011)

@Vaykir und Hatuja
1.nicht Wundumschlag der ist dem Heiltrank gewichen....du musst die Verletzungsausrüstung benutzen die hast im inventar zusammen mit den Tränken
2.geht echt net glaub ich, musste leider umständlich per Inventar machen und der Name der Armbrust von Varric ist Bianca
Hoffe konnte helfen

MfG Deon


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. März 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch Dragon Age 2 zugelegt, habe aber so meine Schwierigkeiten damit.
> Erstens: Meine Charaktere sind alle "Verletzt", haben also jetzt nur ca. ein Drittel ihrer normalen Lebensenergie. Nur wie zur Hölle kann ich sie heilen? Einen Magier, der heilen kann, habe ich nicht. Nur so kann ich keinen Kampf mehr führen, da ich mit den lächerlichen Lebenspunkten nichts mehr reißen kann.


 
Befindest du dich in einem Gebiet, dass du im Moment nicht verlassen kannst, kannst mithilfe der Verletzungsausrüstung die Verletzung beheben. (Wundumschläge = Heiltränke helfen, wie in DA:O auch nur bis eben zu dieser Grenze, aber heilen nicht die Verletzung selbst.

Kannst du das Gebiet verlassen, geh zurück in Gamlins Haus (entspricht in Ansätzen dem Lager aus DA:O), dort werden dann automatisch alle Verletzungen geheilt.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. März 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nein du brauchst noch den Cerberus Netzwerk Code den kannst aber auch Online Kaufen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
> 
> * Aktivierung -*
> In Mass Effect 2 ist ein Code für das Cerberus Netzwerk enthalten. Dies  gilt sowohl für die Xbox 360-Version, PS3 als auch für PC (Box und  digitale Version). Dieser Code kann nur ein mal eingelöst werden. Logge  dich in Mass Effect 2 in das Cerberus Netzwerk ein und registriere  deinen Code!
> ...



Ich hab Ceberus Network schon aktiviert


----------



## Dr. Kucho (13. März 2011)

Ich hab Dragon Age 2 jetzt nach rund 34 Stunden durchgespielt und unterm Strich kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass ich den Kauf nicht bereue. 

Ich kann auch ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, warum so viel rumgeheult wird, dass DA:O und DA2 so unterschiedlich seien. Das stimmt nicht. Beide Spiele unterscheiden sich nur in Details. Beide Teile haben ihre Momente, aber insgesamt hat Origins den besseren Plot. DA2 hat dafür das vielfach bessere Kampfsystem. Es ist direkter und durchdachter und wer wieder taktieren will spielt auf 'Hard' oder 'Nightmare'. Die Skillbäume machen viel mehr Sinn und die Gruppen KI ist um Welten besser als noch in Teil 1 und die entschlackte Charakterentwicklung und das Crafting sind nun wirklich kein K.O. Kriterium gegen DA2, zumindest nicht bei so einer so fantstischen Präsentation - sofern man AMD Karten nutzt. Mein größter Kritikpunkt betrifft die immer wiederkehrenden Schauplätze. Diese sind zwar schön designed, aber unterm Strich kann man da etwas mehr erwarten. In dieser Beziehung verkackt Dragon Age 2 auf ganzer Linie.

Ich denke wer Origins mochte wird auch an DA2 seine Freude haben  und welcher Teil besser ist, bleibt dem persönlichen Geschmack  überlassen. Mir hat Dragon Age 2 über weite Strecken sehr viel Spass gemacht und man merkt erneut, dass kein anderer Entwickler mit BioWare mithalten kann, wenn es um Storytelling in Spielen geht. Für BioWare-Verhältnisse mag DA2 zwar kein Überflieger sein, aber trotzdem hat das Spiel genug zu bieten um einen Großteil der RPG Konkurrenz locker in die Tasche zu stecken.

Ich freu mich auf Teil 3!


----------



## Sturmtank (13. März 2011)

hab den DA2 jetzt durch, hat mir teilweise sehr gut gefallen, 
was mir weniger gefällt ist das Item System, das war in DA O wesentlich besser, und auch die Fähigkeiten
vom Kämpfen her gefällt mir der 2te Teil besser, schneller, orientiert sich eher an Mass Effect 2

Beim Ende hab ich eigentlich gewartet dass noch etwas passiert, aber so wird es wohl einen Dritten Teil geben.


----------



## 16lanes (13. März 2011)

Moin,

wie sieht´s bei DA2 eigentlich mit 5.1 Sound o.ä. aus ? Ich selbst hab 4.1, bei Origins funzt das einwandfrei, hier, bei DA2 geht nur max. 2.1 (Stereo), gibt ja auch keine weiteren Einstellmöglichkeiten in den Settings.

Ist das normal so, hab ich da was überlesen?!


----------



## Tobucu (13. März 2011)

@ 16lanes
Unter Audio Einstellungen gibt es ein Häckchen für Stereo Erzwingen (für Kopfhörer).
Nutze zurzeit Stereo.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. März 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert 5.1 Sound eigentlich. Ich hab auch nichts in den Einstellungen umgeändert - es werden alle 5 Satelliten angesprochen, auch schön mit unterschiedlicher Lautstärke.

Zum Spiel selbst. Also ich kann den positiven Eindruck leider nicht bestätigen. Es sind unzählige kleinere und größere Sachen die mich stören, einige wenige schon bei DA:O, die meisten erst jetzt.

Zum *Kampf-Gameplay*: Ich find den Kampfstil komplett übertrieben, es ist nicht nötig wegen jedem popeligen Hurlock-Bogenschützen Chackie Chan die Blässe ins Gesicht treiben zu wollen. Ich möchte normal kämpfende Mitglieder haben, die vielleicht wenn mal ein Oger besiegt wird oder ein Drache oder was in der Größenordnung einen richtig coolen Move bringen, aber ansonsten nicht 10.000m durch die Luft wirbeln. Himmel^^ Dazu gehört auch, dass die Gegner nicht förmlich zerplatzen, wenn einer mit nem Schwert draufkloppt. Bei einem mächtigen Schlag kanns sein dass mal ein Kopf rollt, aber der Gegner explodiert nicht  Ich finde das nimmt doch einiges an Atmosphäre.
Was mir dafür besser gefällt, die Zaubereffekte. Ich hab zwar bisher fast nur die urtümlichen (Feuer und Eis) gesehen, die sind dafür glaubwürdiger. Da darfs dann von der Darstellung schonmal heftiger zugehen. Die Standardzauber sind aber auch leicht übertrieben, der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht, aber eben leicht übertrieben.
Ansonsten unterstütze ich die Meinung, dass die Kämpfe zu hektisch sind, viel zu schnell und eben meist übertrieben - hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen. Außerdem fehlt der taktische Anspruch ein bisschen. Auf "Schwer" und "Alptraum" sind die Kämpfe durchaus nicht einfach (manchmal zumindest), aber mir fehlen einfach die taktischen Möglichkeiten, die ich noch in DA:O hatte. Womit wir gleich zum nächsten Punkte kommen:

*Rollenspielelemte*: WTF? Ich kann nichtmal mehr meinen Gefährten die Rüstung/Kleidung verändern?! (Ja ich weiß, man kann sie verbessern). Ich kann meinen Gefährten nichtmal mehr die Waffengattung verändern? Was ist wenn ich einen Nahkampf-Varric haben will, weil der halt so in meine Party passt? Hallo?! Wo bleibt denn da das Rollenspiel? Ich will meine Party gestalten wie ich will damnt noch mal. Wofür brauch ich denn die ganzen Rüstungen die ich finde? Alle verkaufen, na toll. Wo bleibt denn da die positive Überraschung/Freude wenn man mal wieder ein einzigartes Stück gefunden hat, dass man dann einem seiner Gefährten machen kann.
Die Idee mit den Entwicklungsbäumen für die Fähigkeiten ist ansich gar nicht schlecht (und passt ja auch eigentlich zum Rollenspiel), aber es sind leider etwas wenig. Aber immerhin kann man besser als früher klassenübergreifende Kombos rausarbeiten. Immerhin.
Apropos Klassen. Gut man ist auf einen Charakter festgelegt, Hawke, dass ist durch die Story so vorgegeben, ist klar - versteh ich - ist akzeptiert, aber nichtsdestotrotz wäre es doch möglich, dass der Champion auch ein Zwerg/Elf sein könnte. Der Aufwand wurde in DA:O doch auch getrieben.

Um mal auf die *Story *einzugehen. Was ich bisher gespielt habe, ja die Story ist gut. Die Charaktäre sind glaubhaft rübergebracht, die Story interessant und man kann sich tatsächlich recht gut mit Hawke identifizieren. Die Charaktäre kommen zwar an eine Morrigan nicht ganz ran, aber dafür ist mein neuer heimlicher Favourit Varric. Ist auch cool^^
Was man auch hervorheben muss, die Animation der Gesichter bzw Personen ist gut gelungen. Macht Spaß zuzugucken und unterstützt die Atmosphäre unheimlich.

Vorerst letzter Punkt: *Level-, Weltgestaltung*: Ist.ja.traurig. Ich will nicht an der Graphikqualtität mäkeln, die Graphik ist eigentlich wirklich hübsch, der Renderer ist nicht schlecht, aber die die Welt ist einfach viel zu karg. An manchen Stellen ist Kargheit ja auch gewollt und richtig (wo die Horde der dunklen Brut eingefallen ist, ist halt keine grünes Dschungelparadies ala Crysis), aber selbst die kargesten Levels hätten doch ab und zu nen verkohlten Baumstamm, kaputtes Haus usw vertragen können. Und die restlichen, nicht zerstörten, Gebiete noch viel mehr! Das wirkt einfach nicht glaubwürdig, hier hätten so schöne Landschaften enstehen können!
Und meine größte Enttäuschung: Kirkwall. Was hab ich mich gefreut, als ich die Ankündigungen und Beschreibungen gelesen habe. Da könnte eine richtig geile Stadt entstehen, Vorne zwei gigantische Statuen die die "Einfahrt" nach Kirkwall bewachen, umsäumt von schwarzen Klippen. Dann eine luxuriöse Oberstadt, die nur über eine kleine Treppe mit der heruntergekommenen Unterstadt verbunden ist, die dafür völlig überlaufen von Flüchtlingen ist. Und schließlich in den Abwässerkanälen und Minenschächten endet, wo man sich seines Lebens nicht sicher sein kann und verdreckt - quasi das letzte Loch - und verfallen ist. Der Ansatz wäre genial...
Was ist? Die Unterschiede sind so minimal...die Unterstadt hat kaum große Unterschiede zu Oberstadt (gut die Oberstadt ist weiß, die Unterstadt leicht bräundlich), aber der Eindruck eines heruntergekommenen Armenviertels will sich einfach nicht einstellen. Auch nichts von Flüchtlingen überlaufen...in manchen Ecken niemand...einfach mal ne ganze Zeit niemand. Nichtmal Tiere ala Ratten und ähnlichem. Selbst der Markt ist halbleer, fühlt man sich richtig seltsam wenn man einkaufen geht. Und der Unterschied zwischen Unterstadt und Abwässerkanälen ist der fehlende Himmel, dass wars...Ich fühle dort keine Bedrohung. Meiner Meinung ist Kirkwall eine riesen Enttäuschung. Atmosphäre kommt hier nicht auf!

Man merkt einfach dass der Welt massiv Zeit gefehlt hat. Ich hoffe dass EA/Bioware bei einem möglichen dritten Teil wieder mehr richtig macht...
Ich könnte noch einiges mehr schreiben, aber ist auch so schon lang genug^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2011)

Bin mit DA 2 sehr zufrieden. Ist etwa wie Mass Effect 2 in ner Fantasywelt und dagegen hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings brauchte DA 2 ungefähr 2 Std. um mich zu motivieren bzw mein Interesse zu wecken.


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2011)

Ich habe gestern leider Bethany (Schwester) verloren, sie war meine mächtigste Magierin. Immerhin gibts beim zweiten Teil noch kleine Entscheidung (bis jetzt kommts mir nämlich so vor als war Origins viel stärker von Entscheidungen betroffen).

Es gibt in DA2 sovieles was wirklich schief gelaufen ist, nur leider kamen in letzter Zeit nur schlechte RPGs raus ala Gothik 4, Two Worlds 2 usw. Da kann mich DA2 wenigstens ein bischen unterhalten (und das auf die erwachsene Art). 
Und bis Witcher 2 kommt dauerts eben noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2011)

DA 1 war mMn auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber immernoch sehr nett. Über schiefgelaufene Dinge wie z.B. eher schlechte Technik, Detailarmut im Art-Design, enge Levelschläuche, 80 % nur Gekloppe, gestreckte Level, in verschlossenen Kisten nur Schrott, stummer Protagonist, Story = LOTR-Abklatsch und Diebstahl ohne Konsequenzen musste ich schon beim ersten Teil hinwegsehen. Der zweite Teil hat halt auch seine Kritikpunkte, aber wie der erste auch seine Qualitäten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2011)

Also mir ist allemal lieber wenn es ne spannende und gut erzählte Geschichte gibt, als wenn die Grafik super ist und es sinnvolle Schätze gibt. Will damit sagen das mich DA2 wirklich bis jetzt seht gut unterhält und es immer spannend bleibt wie die Geschichte wohl weiter geht.


----------



## Deisi (14. März 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern leider Bethany (Schwester) verloren, sie war meine mächtigste Magierin. Immerhin gibts beim zweiten Teil noch kleine Entscheidung (bis jetzt kommts mir nämlich so vor als war Origins viel stärker von Entscheidungen betroffen).


 
Sie geht so oder so, wenn du sie nicht mit in die Tiefen Wege nimmst, wird sie von Templer zum Zirkel gebracht.


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2011)

Deisi schrieb:


> ......


 
Achso, na dann hätte ich das ja garnicht verhindern können, ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen.
Nur leider zeigt das wieder, das DA2 deutlich weniger Entscheidungen bietet. In diesem Fall hat es ja überhaupt keine unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen.

PS: Du solltest die Info evtl besser spoilern, falls manche das noch nicht wissen wollen.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (14. März 2011)

Völlig richtig


----------



## 16lanes (14. März 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> @ 16lanes
> Unter Audio Einstellungen gibt es ein Häckchen für Stereo Erzwingen (für Kopfhörer).
> Nutze zurzeit Stereo.


 

... läuft jetzt (4.1), Treiberconfig war falsch, warum auch immer  , sorry ...


----------



## martinger (14. März 2011)

Leute, was mich interessiert: soll ja DLCs geben für das game. Einige habe ich ja so bekommen weil ich DA1 besitze. Andere kann man kaufen. Ich seh diese aber nicht bei den herunterladbaren Inhalten.  ??
Kann mich noch erinnern das damals bei DA1 (habe beides als Steam Version) man irgendwas machen musste damit das lief.. was war das nochmal?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. März 2011)

Du musst bei der Commandline/ Shell (Zu finden unter Sucher:cmd) services.msc eingeben, dann öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster in dem du zu Dragon Age II Inhaltupdater runterscrollst und auf Dienst starten klickst ;D


----------



## martinger (14. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du musst bei der Commandline/ Shell (Zu finden unter Sucher:cmd) services.msc eingeben, dann öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster in dem du zu Dragon Age II Inhaltupdater runterscrollst und auf Dienst starten klickst ;D


 Ah ja stimmt. Nur: ich seh nur DA:O aber kein DA2 Inhaltsupdater


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Weiß man schon wann der erste große Patch kommt? Scheint ja ziemlich buggy zu sein...


----------



## Trinar (16. März 2011)

Beta Patch 1.01 kann man schon runterladen. Endgüligen Termin gibts aber wohl noch nicht.


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. März 2011)

Auf den richtigen Patch warte ich auch. 1 Woche ist jetzt so gut wie rum und ich konnte noch nicht ein Mal das Spiel starten. Von System neu aufsetzen, über Beta-Patch, hab ich jeden "Tipp" vom EA Support durchgeführt und mir mittlerweile sogar von einem Bekannten die Installations-DVD geliehen (bei dem läuft das Spiel). Jetzt kann ich auch einen defekten Datenträger ausschliessen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf den Patch. Hab keine Lust das Game in DX9 durch zu zocken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2011)

In DirektX9 sieht das Spiel total kacke aus, lohnt sich echt zu warten auf den Patch. Aber wenn du deine 570 übertaktest müsste es eigentlich bei dir laufen. Mit meiner 580 sinken die FPS zwar hin und wieder auf 25Frames ab aber absolut spielbar. Allerdings musste ich auf AA verzichten, sonst aber alles voll rein gedreht. Man muss sich vorstellen das bei DA2 ne ATI 5850 um einiges schneller ist als meine GTX580.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2011)

Gibt doch schon längst einen Patch und neue Treiber. Ich spiel mit ner GTX 470 problemlos unter DX 11 bzw mit sehr hohen Details. Auf Screen Space Ambient Occlusion und AA muss ich zwar verzichten, aber so ists viel besser als DX 9 Texturmatsch und AA.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Hö? Dachte das ist nur ein Beta-Patch?! oO


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2011)

K.A., bei mir im Menü steht Version 1.01


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hö? Dachte das ist nur ein Beta-Patch?! oO


 Ist auch nur ein Beta-Patch, der Start-/Speicherprobleme beheben sollte. Ein Datum für den richtigen gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2011)

Oh man... Sowas bin ich von BioWare echt nicht gewohnt. Eigentlich echt traurig. -.-


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gibt doch schon längst einen Patch und neue Treiber. Ich spiel mit ner GTX 470 problemlos unter DX 11 bzw mit sehr hohen Details. Auf Screen Space Ambient Occlusion und AA muss ich zwar verzichten, aber so ists viel besser als DX 9 Texturmatsch und AA.



Bei mir ist es mit DX11 unspielbar. Es läuft zwar einigermaßen flüssig, jedoch hängt sich das Game sporadisch auf, und wirft mich auf den Desktop. Und das geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger. Ich hoffe das der nächste Patch da abhilfe schafft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. März 2011)

Also Freez habe ich auch hin und wieder, so alle 2 Stunden mal einen. Der Patch bringt garnix und der 267.24 hat vielleicht 3 minimum FPS gebracht. Da kann man sehen das, das Hauptproblem am Game liegt und nicht am Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## XeonB (16. März 2011)

Stell hier jetzt meine Frage - in anderem thread keine Antwort-

Kann man DA 2 nun kaufen und installieren und ohne Probleme spielen - oder muss man grundsätzlich mit kleinen bis großen Schwierigekeiten rechnen, d.h. dann am besten bis zum 1. Patch warten?

Danke
Sys siehe Signatur


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also Freez habe ich auch hin und wieder, so alle 2 Stunden mal einen.



Bei mir kommen die nach grob 15 minuten. Daher zocke ich bislang nur DX9 (was mich richtig aufregt). Ich hoffe der nächste Patch kommt möglichst schnell.




XeonB schrieb:


> Stell hier jetzt meine Frage - in anderem thread keine Antwort-
> 
> Kann man DA 2 nun kaufen und installieren und ohne Probleme spielen - oder muss man grundsätzlich mit kleinen bis großen Schwierigekeiten rechnen, d.h. dann am besten bis zum 1. Patch warten?
> 
> ...



Mit deiner AMD-Karte solltest du eigentlich keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Tobucu (16. März 2011)

@ XeonB
Mit deiner Grafka sollte es eigentlich gut Laufen. Scheint das Spiel Probleme mit Nividia hat.


Soweit bin ich zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Hatte Grad nem Gimmick mein Wauwau hat ein Dieb im Wandschrank gestellt.
P.S. Ich hab ne ATI 5870


----------



## Trinar (17. März 2011)

Bin gestern abend durch mit meinem Schurken - und irgendwie passt die 70% Wertung von 4players ganz gut, imho.

Die Hauptstory ist zwar sehr spannend, aber der Rest? 
- Copy & Paste Gebiete
- quasi jedes Quest läuft auf "Töte alles und jeden" hinaus.
- feste Begleiter Rüstungen
- Romanzen... toll macht bestimmt Spaß im Bett in voller Rüstung - da hätten die das Bild besser ganz ausblenden können 
- Game crashes "Diese Anwendung funktioniert nicht mehr"
.
.

Werde es wohl irgendwann wenn es Patches und ein paar nette Mods gibt als Magier durch spielen, aber das war wohl das letzte Bioware Spiel, das ich direkt bei Release als Vollpreis Version gekauft habe.


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2011)

Ich sag mal so, das Spiel ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber man merkt extrem, das die Entwicklungszeit wohl einfach zu kurz war. Ich ahnte damals schon schlimmes, als DA2 diesen frühen Liefertermin bekam.

DA2 ist eben die Casual-Variante des Vorgängers.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

Ich merk da kaum was in die Richtung. Copy & Paste Gebiete geben Zeugnis davon, das stimmt, aber sonst?! Ich finde es schwankt zwischen solide und sehr gut (wie der Vorgänger).

Von The Witcher 2 und Elder Scrolls 5 erwarte ich aber mehr. Dragon Age ist generell nicht das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (17. März 2011)

Vergleichen wir mal The Witcher mit den Vorwürfen die Dragon Age 2 entgegengebracht werden:

Schlauchlevel - check (und wie...)
actionorientiertes Kampfsystem ohne Taktik - check (nur linke und rechte Maustaste hämmern)
kaum Crafting - check (nur ein wenig Alchimie)
wenig Auswahl bei der Charakterentwicklung - check (2 oder 3 Rüsstungen im ganzen Spiel...)
triviale Nebenquests - check (wie jedes RPG)
kaum und sich wiederholende Umgebungen - check (jede Höhle ist gleich)


Das The Witcher 2 diese Punkte besser macht als noch Teil 1 ist unwahrscheinlich, da Gameplayvideos eine andere Sprache sprechen. Auch wirkt das Storytelling und das Voice Acting nicht ganz so ausgefeilt wie bei DA oder ME. Ob die Charaktere mit denen von BioWare mithalten können, wird sich zeigen. Ich fand zumindest Personen wie Dandalion ziemlich nervig und überzeichnet. Bei Oblivion sieht es doch auch nicht besser aus: Ein Kampfsystem das  nicht mal ein Hundertstel so taktisch ist wie das von Dragon Age 2,  absolut austauschbare und langweilige Charaktere, eine Spielwelt die nur  sehr wenig Highlights bietet, etc ...

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe The Witcher zwei mal voller Freude durchgespielt und auch mit Oblivion habe ich mich lange beschäftigt, aber ich kann die Kritikpunkte bezüglich DA2 einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Was mit den BioWare Spielen gemacht wird ist einfach nurnoch eine Hetzjagd und absolut unfair, denn andere Spiele machen die gleichen Fehler und werden gefeiert. Wenn ich dann sowas lese wie "Der Anfang vom Ende: Dragon Age 2 ist zu actionreich und nicht mehr taktisch, mimimimi". Ja toll dann spielt halt euer Witcher oder euer TES, denn dort habt ihr nichtmal ansatzweise so viel Taktik wie in DA2. Vor allem 4Players ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten: Dieser Idiot Luibl führt einen persönlichen Kleinkrieg gegen BioWare und es ist traurig, dass ihm auch noch genug Leute glauben ohne die ganze Sache mal zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

The Witcher ist aus einem anderen Grund besser. TW basiert auf einer fantastischen Buchreihe. Die Entwickler schöpfen also aus ner souveränen Quelle und können damit vieles wieder wettmachen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (17. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> The Witcher ist aus einem anderen Grund besser. TW basiert auf einer fantastischen Buchreihe. Die Entwickler schöpfen also aus ner souveränen Quelle und können damit vieles wieder wettmachen.


 
Okay da geb ich dir vollkommen recht: Man merkt beim Hexer sehr schnell, dass ein Könner die ganze Lore und das Setting ausgearbeitet hat.


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2011)

Was mich an DA2 stört ist zum einen die trostlose Landschaft, bei der einfach keine richtige Atmosphäre aufkommt, und zum anderen fehlen mir die Entscheidungen, welche das Spiel wie im Vorgänger stark bestimmt haben.

DA2 macht Spass und ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es kommt einfach nicht an den Vorgänger heran.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Mhm... Also quasi Rollenspiel-Fast Food? 

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob ein Add-On oder die DLC´s daran was ändern können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2011)

Also mir ist eine gute Story die auch noch super erzählt wird tausend mal lieber als toll Grafik und Landschaften. Die Story ist einfach spannend abwechslungsreich und voller liebevoller Details.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Das war sie bei Act of War auch. Dennoch war das Spiel einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Morpheus1822 (17. März 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass bald ein Patch rauskommt, denn die GameCrashes sind leider oft genug um zu nerven...
Perfomance - Probleme hab ich jetzt Gott sei Dank nicht.

Alles auf höchster Einstellung bzw. alles aktiviert bei DX 11 + High Res Pack und 1440:900 AUflösung immerhin zwischen 25-30 Fps also (gut) spielbar. Graphikkarte Radeon 5850 & CPU Q9550.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2011)

Painkiller

Es ist immernoch mehr Rollenspiel als Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2011)

Zu Mass Effect kann ich nichts sagen. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2011)

Jop eben lief die Endsequenz und es ist weder zu kurz, man darf es halt nicht auf super leicht spielen, noch zu wenig Rollenspiel. Man hat schon Entscheidungsfreiheit, auch zum Schluss wem du dicht anschließt den Magiern oder den Templern vor dem sehr gut gemachtem Showdown!


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zu Mass Effect kann ich nichts sagen. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt.



Shame on you.


----------



## Sturmi (17. März 2011)

Berichten zu Folge löst der neue Beta-Treiber von Nvidia der aber eigentlich nur für die GTX 550 gedacht war die FPS-Probleme. Wenn man eine andere Karte besitzt muss man aber ne angepasste inf-Datei benutzen.
Steht alles hier : WoW Dragon Age II fully working correctly with new 267.59 drivers and modded inf

Leider keine Zeit das ganze zu übersetzen, da ich das von der Arbeit aus schreibe. Hoffe aber ich konnte ein paar von euch helfen.


----------



## Nobleman (17. März 2011)

Sind die Waffen vom Anfang beim Spiel eigentlich später noch irgendwo zu finden?
Habe das jetzt durch aber die beste Waffen die ich für meinen Schurken gefunden habe sind die rechte und linke hand der karta. (zwei dolche)
Suche aber die beiden Klingen (kann man nicht wirklich dolche nennen) vom Anfang (also da wo einem das Kämpfen beigebracht wird).


----------



## Dr. Kucho (17. März 2011)

Nobleman schrieb:


> Sind die Waffen vom Anfang beim Spiel eigentlich später noch irgendwo zu finden?
> Habe das jetzt durch aber die beste Waffen die ich für meinen Schurken gefunden habe sind die rechte und linke hand der karta. (zwei dolche)
> Suche aber die beiden Klingen (kann man nicht wirklich dolche nennen) vom Anfang (also da wo einem das Kämpfen beigebracht wird).


 
Haste mal im schwarzen Emporium nachgesehen? Ich hab mir da gegen Ende einen Stab gekauft (hab Magier gespielt) für 150 oder 200g und ich hab dann bis zum Abspann nix besseres mehr gefunden.


----------



## Nobleman (17. März 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Haste mal im schwarzen Emporium nachgesehen? Ich hab mir da gegen Ende einen Stab gekauft (hab Magier gespielt) für 150 oder 200g und ich hab dann bis zum Abspann nix besseres mehr gefunden.



ja, aber habe keine guten dolche (2 Waffen) dort gefunden.
Meine jetzigen sind ja nicht schlecht, eine klinge 41 schaden also zusammen 82 + immer kritischen Schaden.

Aber diese doppelklingen vom anfang (diese sieht man auch wenn man auf neues spiel klickt und bei der Klassenwahl trägt der schurke diese schon (ka wie solche klingen heißen  )) sehen einfach nur cool aus


----------



## 16lanes (17. März 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Berichten zu Folge löst der neue Beta-Treiber von Nvidia der aber eigentlich nur für die GTX 550 gedacht war die FPS-Probleme. Wenn man eine andere Karte besitzt muss man aber ne angepasste inf-Datei benutzen.
> Steht alles hier : WoW Dragon Age II fully working correctly with new 267.59 drivers and modded inf
> 
> Leider keine Zeit das ganze zu übersetzen, da ich das von der Arbeit aus schreibe. Hoffe aber ich konnte ein paar von euch helfen.


 
Moin,

habs mal lt. Guide installiert-> funzt! Einstellungen jetzt auf "Very High" mit High Tex Pack unter 1920x1080, 2xAA, 8xAF, alle möglichen Häkchen gesetzt, läuft bisher ohne Absturz & deutlich flüssiger!

Kurz: empfehlenswert


----------



## SquadLeader (18. März 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> actionorientiertes Kampfsystem ohne Taktik - check (nur linke und rechte Maustaste hämmern)


 
In diesem Fall empfehle ich dir den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Alptraum" schonmal deinen eigenen Magier mitm Krieger onehittet weil er falsch positioniert war? ;p


----------



## mabizu (18. März 2011)

Für alle die Probleme haben mit den FPS... 
Der gemodete Nvidia Treiber 267.59 behebt das Problem 

1) Downloaden
2) entpacken / istallieren... Da nur für 550 zugelassen - Fehlermeldung
3) gemodete inf downloaden und im entpackten Nvidia Ordner ersetzen
4) erneut installieren
5) Fertig!

Ich habe nun die doppelte Framerate
Weiter Infos auf dem 3D Guru Forum 

nun auch noch übersetzt  Kann das ganze nur bestätigen wie auch mein Vorredner


----------



## Dr. Kucho (18. März 2011)

SquadLeader schrieb:


> In diesem Fall empfehle ich dir den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Alptraum" schonmal deinen eigenen Magier mitm Krieger onehittet weil er falsch positioniert war? ;p


 
Diese Vorwürfe entsprechen nicht meiner persönlichen Meinung. Ich finde DA2 gut. Ich hab nur das geschrieben, was für viele andere (welche das Spiel komischerweise häufig garnicht gespielt haben) als Kritikpunkte zählen. Mir selber gefällt das Kampfsystem von DA2 besser als das von Origins, da es sich einfach flüssiger anfühlt. Zusammen mit einerm hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad macht das richtig Spass. Alptraum muss es für mich aber nicht sein.


----------



## biggathanyou (18. März 2011)

Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Das Kampfsystem ist dem von Teil 1 überlegen. Wenn man sich mal eingespielt hat. Am Anfang dachte ich auch " Wattn Scheiß"....aber dann....auf Grad Hart wurden mir die Augen geöffnet. Super, einfach super...muss man richtig überlegen und Strategien ausbaldowern. Vor allem die Kombinationen, man kann mit einem Char den Gegner vorbereiten und schwächen und mit nem anderen Char die Kombo zuendebringen....  Einzig das Balancing finde ich etwas blöd. Die Bosse sind auf Hart fast unbezwingbar, auf "normal" zu leicht. Die normalen Gegner sind auf "Hart" zu leicht, und auf "normal" pippfax.


----------



## SquadLeader (18. März 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Diese Vorwürfe entsprechen nicht meiner persönlichen Meinung. Ich finde DA2 gut. Ich hab nur das geschrieben, was für viele andere (welche das Spiel komischerweise häufig garnicht gespielt haben) als Kritikpunkte zählen. Mir selber gefällt das Kampfsystem von DA2 besser als das von Origins, da es sich einfach flüssiger anfühlt. Zusammen mit einerm hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad macht das richtig Spass. Alptraum muss es für mich aber nicht sein.



In dem fall ignoriere meinen Post, der zählt dann nur für Leute die diese Meinung vertreten 



mabizu schrieb:


> Für alle die Probleme haben mit den FPS...
> Der gemodete Nvidia Treiber 267.59 behebt das Problem
> 
> 1) Downloaden
> ...


 


Hey super, jetzt kann ich auch entlich auf max Grafikdetails spielen ohne das mir das Game ständig Grafikfehler raushaut, läuft einbahnfrei!


----------



## Pravasi (19. März 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Runen:
Wo kann man die einarbeiten lassen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. März 2011)

Pravasi 



Spoiler



Nach den tiefen Wegen kriegste einen Gartenzwerg in die Stube gestellt und der kann die Runen einarbeiten. Wirst nach den tiefen Wegen sehen was ich meine. Sonst weiss ich nicht.



Ich finde DA 2 mittlerweile fast besser als Origins.


----------



## 16lanes (19. März 2011)

Moin,

kann mich im positiven Sinne anschließen, DA2 gefällt mir gut. Anfangs etwas ungewohnt, weil ich natürlich irgendwie mit DAO verglichen habe, das Kampfsystem gefällt mir - mittlerweile (Pause sei dank) - auch. Das fetzt... 
Jetzt mit dem "gemoddeten" Treiber 267.59 kommt´s auch hübsch & flüssig mit DX11 daher, seit Patch 1.01 erscheint´s mir sogar noch einen Tick schneller (30 - 45 FPS bei 1920x1080), kann aber auch täuschen, hab leider vor dem Patch keine FPS gemessen. Man muß halt nur dran glauben


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. März 2011)

Also ich bin auch sehr positiv überrascht von DA2, da es ja vorher doch schlechte Bewertungen bekommen hat. Ich finde das Kampfsystem schön, es erlaubt einen direkten Eingriff vom Spieler und ermöglich wesentlich effektreichere und rasantere Kämpfe als noch in DA:O. Die Grafik ist nur hier und da etwas grausig, wenn manch Teil dann doch mit schlechten Texturen zu kämpfen hat, während andere Dinge, wie z.B. die Gesichter sehr schön aufgelöst sind. Man merkt aber auch deutlicher den roten Faden, was aber das "sich verlieren" in all den Aufgaben verhindert. Dennoch fehlt etwas Tiefe, man hat nicht mehr einen so starken Bezug zu all den Details wie noch in DA:O, aber das ist wohl eher mein Eindruck.


----------



## Pravasi (20. März 2011)

Runen funktionieren,Danke.
Die Fähigkeit eine so tolle,interesante Geschichte zu erzählen,bekommt meine uneingeschränkte Anerkennung.
Im Gegensatzt zu den "Standards", zieht hier der Held ja nicht durch die gesamte Welt und muss die Wurzel der Apokalipse auslöschen. Und auch wenn die Charactere weniger Tiefe und Flair haben als im Vorgänger, find ich die Story auf gar keinen Fall weniger toll als im 1.Teil.
Hut ab.
Das ständig wiederkehrende Leveldesign......
Auch die Balance ist m.M. noch echt nicht ausgereift.
Während ich auf schwer ganz gut durchkomme,bleibe ich bei den Bossen jedesmal hängen und muss dann irgendwann den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern. Auf normal dagegen läuft man halt einfach so durch.
Als richtigen,schwerwiegenden Dreck empfinde ich aber die Kameraführung!
Man sieht oft kaum wo man hinläuft.
Mittlerweile steure ich fast nur noch über die Minikarte,Pacmanmässig.Mist.
Auch die Übersicht in Kämpfen ist der Witz schlechthin.
Kenne kein Rollenspiel,wo das so schlecht gelöst ist.
Da merkt man schon,dass es in erster Lienie um Abzocke geht,und nicht darum ein tolles Spiel zu machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Dafür ist man näher am Geschehen. Ich hab Dragon Age fast ausschließlich aus der Vogelperspektive gespielt und Dragon Age damit wie ein isometrisches Spiel erlebt. Dragon Age 2 erlebe ich fast ausschließlich aus der Third-Person-Sicht und die Immersion ist irgendwie stärker. Mir macht die Third-Person-Sicht nun aber auch keine grossen Probleme (spiele als Magier, kann sein dass als Nahkämpfer anders ist).


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dafür ist man näher am Geschehen. Ich hab Dragon Age fast ausschließlich aus der Vogelperspektive gespielt und Dragon Age damit wie ein isometrisches Spiel erlebt. Dragon Age 2 erlebe ich fast ausschließlich aus der Third-Person-Sicht und die Immersion ist irgendwie stärker.


 
Da kann aber Origins nichts dafür, das du eben diesen Stil gewählt hast.
Ich hab schon den ersten Teil gerne recht nahe am geschehen gezockt, je nachdem wie es die Situation gerade gefordert hat. Von daher merke ich kaum einen Unterschied.

Das Spiel ansich gefällt mir nach knapp 30h eigentlich recht gut, nur eben sehr nervig das es bei mir nur auf DX9 läuft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. März 2011)

Wieso läuft es bei dir nur in DX 9? Ich hab ne schwächere Geforce und kann unter DX 11 auf "sehr hoch" spielen. Mach doch mal AA, AF und Screen Space Ambient Occlusion aus, installier den Patch und den neuesten Treiber für die Karte. Warum sollte es bei mir laufen und bei dir nicht? Wir haben beide die Fermi-Architektur.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum das bei mir nur auf DX9 stabil läuft. Hab auch den neusten Beta-Treiber für die 550 Ti drauf und bringt trotzdem nichts.
Aber extra wegen diesem Spiel werd ich mein OS nicht neu aufsetzen, nur um eine weitere Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## Rakyr (21. März 2011)

Hab das Spiel jetzt nach etwa 40 Stunden auf schwer durchgespielt (war zeitweise auf albtraum, aber die bosse sind dann ein wirklicher albtraum...).

Die Story ist weniger episch als die des ersten Teils, aber trotzdem mindestens gleich gut. Das Gameplay bzw die Kämpfe sind ok, aber was mich stört ist... alles andere.

1. Kampf-Animationen
Erinnern viel zu sehr an japanische Filme aus den 80ern (ruckartige Bewegungen wenn Darkspawn auf einen zustürmen... lächerlich) oder an Animes (Nahkampfanimationen eigener Chars... das schwert wanders quasi von der anfangs in die endposition ohne eine richtige animation... so schnell kann ich mich nichtmal ohne 70kg Stahl bewegen).

2. World-Design (u.a. Location Recycling... kriminell!)
Nicht nur dass man die meisten Locations 5mal und öfter besucht, sondern dass oft auch behauptet wird dass es sich dabei um eine ganz andere Location handelt... ich meine eine Höhle vor der Darkspawn stehen lässt wohl auf eine Darkspawnbesetzte Höhle schließen als auf die Map die für einen Tempel verwendet wurde an deren Ende ein einsamer Golem-Händler steht... WTF?
Und in der Stadt zB in Darktown gibts auch hundertausend Räume oder "Häuser" in denen außer vielleicht einem Fass keine einzige Deko oder sonstwas drinnen ist... dafür lungern auf den Straßen hunderte Flüchtlinge herum.

3. Eingeschränkte Characterentwicklung
Fast kein Ausrüsten der Gruppencharactere... für was droppen dann noch die ganzen anderen Gegenstände? Für optimale Gruppenzusammenstellung bin ich gezwungen Leute mitzunehmen die ich eigentlich nicht mag (das sind in diesem Fall so ziemlich alle... außer Varric), weil es zB nur einen richtigen und einen "halben" Heiler im Spiel gibt (ausgenommen der Held), die über mehrere Jahre hinweg immer gleich aussehen. Dafür ist das ganze wenigstens in die Story eingebunden...

4. Grafik
Die Charaktere mögen gut aussehen, aber die Umgebungsgrafik ist nicht nur nichtmehr Zeitgemäß, sie ist steinalt (um nicht zu sagen konsolig-alt) und karg. Das bezieht sich vor allem auf die Details, auf die Dekos. Es gibt ein paar schön dekorierte Orte, aber nur ein paar.

Und die Hardware Auslastung? Bei mir waren es keine 400MB RAM während des spielens. Ich spiele übrigens mit DX9 auf "Hoch" mit allem was mein einstellen kann, auf FullHD mit einer GTX280 und einem Core i7 920. Ruckler gab es ein paar aber die haben sich mit der Zeit gelegt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. März 2011)

So ich bin durch nach ca. 2 1/2 wochen... ganze 35 Std. habe ich gebraucht 95% auf Albtraum nur die Drachen waren zu übel. Das Game war teilweise sehr einfach besonders am Ende.

Die Story war wirklich ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Glaubwürdig, spannend und man hatte genug Entscheidungen zutreffen. Was mich gestört hat war, dass man leider die Gruppen Mitglieder nicht komplett ausrüsten kann und es gibt nur einen halbwegs vernünftigen Heiler. Die Sicht von oben wäre durchaus besser gewesen um die Übersicht zu behalten. Es gibt aber schlimmeres  .... für 1,5 Jahre Entwicklung kann man nicht mehr erwarten besonders beim LVL Design und den Schauplätzen konnt man es anmerken. Gameplay war action lastig, was übertrieben dargestellt wurde aber es stört nicht.

Die Grafik war, wenn man nicht DX11 +alles hoch mit 4AA an hat, konsolenmäßig aber DX11 mit vollen Details konnte schon einiges und lies die Welt nicht mit konsolig aussehen, teilweise schöne Licht und Schatten effekte dank screen space ambient occlusion besonders zum Ende hin. Die Umgebung wirkte einfach nicht so karg wie ohne die DX11 effekte. Hatte am Anfgang bei DX11 veryhigh unter optionen die häckchen nicht an, später jedoch aktiviert und es hat im nachhinein grafisch einiges gebracht.
Mit dem neusten nvidia Treiber waren 25-60 FPS drin, deutlich mehr als mit den vorherigen Treibern.


----------



## belle (22. März 2011)

@ Rakyr

1. Mit den Animationen bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, gut bei den Nahkämpfern könnten die Animationen besser sein, aber durch die schnellen, effektreichen Kämpfe sieht man das sowie nicht und in taktischen Pausen hat man anderes zu tun.

2. Da stimme ich dir zu.

3. Ich habe anfangs auch daran gezweifelt, ob der 2. Teil dem Vorgänger das Wasser reichen kann und muss sagen, dass er anders aber nicht viel schlechter ist. Es wurde zwar einiges vereinfacht, aber es gibt immer noch viele verschiedene Skills und eine tiefgehende Story (wenn auch ohne verschiedene Rassen). Ich spiele DA 2 gerade das 1. Mal durch und bin nach über 45 h immernoch im 2. Akt. Die Charaktere, welche dir nicht gefallen, sind das wahrscheinlich vorwiegend aufgrund subjektiver Eindrücke. Ich finde alle Chars an sich klasse, gut sind auch die herkunftsspezifischen Skills, z.B. Rache bei Anders und Tevinter-Flüchtling bei Fenris.

4. Bei mir läuft Dragon Age 2 in den Einstellungen 1920x1080, 2x MSAA, 16x AF, SSAO, Hi-Res Texture Pack ("sehr hoch"), VSync und DX 11 mit zwischen 22 und 60 fps (Stadt durchgehend 35 - 40 fps, Außengebiete auch darunter, SSAO deaktivieren bringt ca. +8 fps). Ich habe dabei nie das Gefühl es würde ruckeln, die SSAO-Schatten wirken zusammen mit der Tesselation einfach klasse!

Ein kleiner Tip: In den Außengebieten läuft das Spiel gefühlt flüssiger, wenn man die rechte Maustaste (umsehen) gedrückt hält.

So sieht es bei mir unter DX 11 aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diezer (27. März 2011)

Hm ich glaube IRGENDETWAS ist bei meinem Erstcharakter hängen geblieben aus der Demo...
(In Demo hatte ich weibliche Hawke gezockt.) *confused*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Ist jetzt eigentlich der Patch schon erschienen? Ist iwie untergegangen.


----------



## klefreak (28. März 2011)

Rakyr schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel jetzt nach etwa 40 Stunden auf schwer durchgespielt (war zeitweise auf albtraum, aber die bosse sind dann ein wirklicher albtraum...).
> Die Story ist weniger episch als die des ersten Teils, aber trotzdem mindestens gleich gut. Das Gameplay bzw die Kämpfe sind ok, aber was mich stört ist... alles andere.
> 1. Kampf-Animationen
> Erinnern viel zu sehr an japanische Filme aus den 80ern (ruckartige Bewegungen wenn Darkspawn auf einen zustürmen... lächerlich) oder an Animes (Nahkampfanimationen eigener Chars... das schwert wanders quasi von der anfangs in die endposition ohne eine richtige animation... so schnell kann ich mich nichtmal ohne 70kg Stahl bewegen).
> ...


 
Kann deine Einschätzung teilen!
Die LEVEL sind sehr "langweilig" und wenig abwechslungsreich, die Stadt ist ganz ok, abgesehen davon wenn man zum xten male einen gleich aussehenden Gang betreten muss.
Die Kampfanimationen haben mir auch nicht zugesagt, einen actionreicheren Kampf hätte man auch mit "normaleren" Animationen hinbekommen.
Die Items sind mehr oder weniger unwichtig geworden durch die fest ausgerüsteten Helferlein..
Die Umgebung hat mich auch enttäuscht, wirkte wie ein HL2  ;(

gespielt auf DX11 1920x1080 4xAA 16AF HD6970
samt High Res Texturen + diverse MODS

ein 2. Durchspielen reizt mich derzeit überhaupt nicht ;( ( Das Ende finde ich auch "Mager")

mfg


----------



## Trinar (28. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eigentlich der Patch schon erschienen? Ist iwie untergegangen.



Ja, ist er - die Patchnotes sind aber grad mal 4 Zeilen lang


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Trinar schrieb:


> Ja, ist er - die Patchnotes sind aber grad mal 4 Zeilen lang


 
Uff... Nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Ist der nächste schon angekündigt?


----------



## belle (29. März 2011)

Ich habe mir beim Zocken richtig Zeit gelassen und bin nun nach über 88 h durch, dabei wurden einige verschiedene Gesprächsverläufe getestet, Gegenden auch ohne Quest bei einem neuen Akt besucht, um Gegner zu töten und viel herumgelaufen bin ich auch. Am Ende war ich ohne irgendwelche DLCs Level 24, meistens spielte ich eine Mischung aus "Schwer" und "Normal". Am schlimmsten waren die immer gleichen Dungeons, ansonsten ein sehr feines Game. Einzig die Quest "Wer braucht Rettung?" konnte ich nicht abschließen!


----------



## HaNg_MaN (3. April 2011)

habs jetz auch durch,hab mir sehr viel zeit gelassen und bin in jede ecke gegangen und hab immer alls quest gemacht.
ich muss sagen dragon age 1 war 1000 mal besser.ich find die storry sehr sinnlos,da war die sache mit der dunkeln brut viel fesselnder.
ich finde das game hat eine erbärmliche geschichte,kann ich mich überhaupt nicht mit identifizieren.
wie schon zich mal beschrieben kann ich acuh nochmals sagen die gegenden sind sehr e0infallslos und man kommt nie aus der stadt raus.
Da hat dragon age 1 klar die nase vorn.

Kurz gesagt ich dacht echt game wird der knaller nach dem ersten teil, das man auch mal erfährt was aus morrigan wird usw.
was ich auch komisch fand am anfang rennen alle vor der dunkeln brut weg und im laufe des games trifft man ab und an auf solche aber ne wirkliche bedrohung scheinen sie ja nicht mehr zu sein.

die bose sind auch nicht gerade der hit, beim endkampf hab ich auf schwer nebenbei pizza gegessen!
traurig was aus dem game geworden ist,aber hauptsache man zhalt sich dumm und dusslig für die downloads.

ich bin nur froh das ich esmir nur ausgeliehen habe und nicht 50€ ausn fenster geschmissen habe!


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (8. April 2011)

Ich werde jetzt sicherlich gesteinigt aber nachdem ich DA2 innerhalb von 3 Tagen durchgespielt habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich es sogar besser fand als Origins. 


DA2 hatte ein paar deftige Nachteile. Wirkliche Dummheiten. Innerhalb der ersten 4 Spielstunden bin ich z.B. im Laufe von 4 Quests 4 Mal in den absolut identischen Dungeon geschickt worden. Einziger Unterschied: der Eingang zum Dungeon war woanders und die Route darin unterschied sich etwas. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es im kompletten Spiel nicht mehr als 5 verschiedene Dungeons gab (müsste man mal nachzählen). Das finde ich absolut unverständlich - warum? Das Zweite ist die "Junk-Loot"-Abteilung. Sicherlich ist ein großer Teil der Loot in RPGs schlichtweg Schrott den man sofort beim nächsten Händler ablädt. DA 2 gibt dem ganzen aber tatsächlich im Inventar den Namen "Junk", und anstellen kann man damit auch nichts. Nur verkaufen, für ein paar lausige Kröten. Man hätte da doch zumindest was Nettes zum Crafting machen können. 


Auf der anderen Seite steht aber erst einmal die Ästhetik des Spiels. Damit meine ich die Charaktere (Protagonisten, Antagonisten, Kirkwall). Die Charaktere sind oft ein wenig überzeichnet; Paradebeispiel ist hier der Arishok. Wenn man dem gegenübersteht weiß man ziemlich genau woran man ist. Aber dieses Design ist viel besser in der Lage, den tatsächlichen Charakter der Figur zu transportieren. Das gilt auch und gerade für die Companions. Durch die leichte Überzeichnung gewinnt das Ganze ein wenig theatralische Qualität. Wäre das Origins, dann würde man nicht mit Isabela der Piratin rumrennen, sondern mit Isabela, dem Companion in der gleichen roten Rüstung wie der Rest de Party. In dem Sinne finde ich es auch positiv, dass man für seine Companions nicht komplette neue Rüstungen, sondern Upgrades und komplette Outfits anschafft. So bleiben sie optisch intakt und kommen besser rüber. 
    Das gilt auch für Kirkwall (NICHT das Umland und ganz sicher nicht die 5 Dungeons). Die Stadt ist architektonisch wirklich ehrfurchteinflößend. Wer mal von den Docks (egal ob Tag oder Nacht) mal rauf zum Palast (oder Kathedrale?) geschaut hat, weiß was ich meine. Die riesigen Gebäude und Statuen erschlagen einen förmlich. Dazu kommen die "zackigen" Wappen. Das alles erinnert mich sehr, sehr stark an Design und Architektur der späten 20er und 30er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts - Architektur die dem Betrachter das Gefühl vermitteln sollte, ganz winzig klein zu sein.  Und trotzdem gibt es viele Plätze in Kirkwall die irgendwie gemütlich aussehen. Sehr gelungen.

Was das Gameplay betrifft - qualitativ sehe ich im Skillen und Kämpfen nicht so einen großen Unterschied zu Origins. Man muss nicht mehr durch schier endlose Dungeons grinden um am Ende 'nen Banditenboss zu schlachten und dafür 2 Souvereign zu bekommen wie in Origins, das ist gut (nebenbei: der erste Mod der mir damals bei Dragonagenexus aufgefallen war, war einer mit dem man den endlosen Quest im Zirkelturm abkürzen konnte). Andererseits wurden ein paar Sachen im Skilltree gekürzt, die mir an Origins gefallen hatten (Langschwert-Dualwielding ftw). Dafür sind die übrig gebliebenen Skills besser aufeinander abgestimmt und machen richtig, richtig Spaß. DA:O kam niemals an das Vergnügen ran das ich in DA2 hatte, wenn ich erst mit Bethany, Merill und Varric ein Area-of-Effect-Inferno über 'nem Mob aus 25 Gegnern ausbreite und dann mit meinem Streitaxt-Warrior per Sturmangriff dadurch rase.  Und die Bosskämpfe sind wie gewohnt auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

Der wichtigste Punkt sind für mich aber die Story und die Erzählweise. Endlich hat der Protagonist eine eigene Stimme. Ich muss nicht irgendwelche bescheuerten Texte durchlesen und mir vorstellen wie ich das wohl sagen würde. Hawke kann endlich das aussprechen was ich denke. Wenn ich richtig pissig auf jemanden war, habe ich in Origins auf einen stummen Text geklickt; das kam mir so vor als würde ich "Du, Du, Du!" sagen . Hawke war dann allerdings sehr wohl in der lage seine Gesprächspartner im Zweifelsfall auseinanderzunehmen. Da trägt auch die gelungene Mimik zu bei: in Origins sah man sich nie selber fluchen oder den anderen Bedrohen, immer nur seine Reaktion. Auf Dauer war das mächtig unglaubwürdig. DA2 hat das geändert.
   Beim Spielen hatte ich darüber hinaus tatsächlich das Gefühl dass sich die Geschichte über Jahre erstreckt. Ich entscheide in Akt 1 irgendetwas und erfahre in Akt 3 was in der Zwischenzeit daraus alles geworden ist. Ich sehe wie sich die Stadt im Laufe der Jahre verändert, auch wenn das leider nicht ausreichend visualisiert wurde. Die Erzählsstruktur, mit Varric als Zeutzeugen, kann das richtig gut rüberbringen. Man arbeitet nicht einfach stumpf 20 Quests ab sondern kriegt am Ende alles schön in einer Art und Weise durch den Erzähler zusammengefasst, die gerade noch genug Freiraum lässt um kausale Zusammenhänge durch die eigene Fantasie anzufüllen -- dadurch wird die Story wirklich persönlich, und nicht so generisch wie z.B. bei den Elder Scrolls und auch Fallout. 
   Im Laufe der Story ist mir 3 Mal die Kinnlade heruntergefallen. Vielleicht sogar 4 Mal. Und einmal habe ich dadurch sogar ienen früheren Spielstand geladen um etwas ungeschehen zu machen. Da waren nämlich richtig emotionale Moment und Schicksalsschläge bei. Beim Letzten (ich spoiler nicht) war ich sogar erst Mal eine Minute sprachlos, vor allen Dingen weil ich wusste dass ich daran großen Anteil hatte (Anmerkung: ich weiß, dass diese Situation genauso ausgegangen wäre, hätte ich mich einen Akt vorher anders entschieden -- die Erzählstruktur weiß diesen Umstand aber gut zu kaschieren). Insgesamt hat mich die Story viel mehr mitgenommen als die von Origins. Und auch die Wiedersehen mit den Charakteren aus Origins fand ich gut umgesetzt, und ein paar Easter-Eggs gab's dazu auch.



Tjaaa. Wie kann man das auf den Punkt bringen. Im Prinzip hat mich DA2 sehr stark an The Witcher erinnert, im positiven Sinne: ausdrucksstarke Charaktere, dramatische Story, theatralische Inszenierung. Dazu eine Erzählstruktur die relativ raffiniert den Anteil des Spielers hervorhebt - das sieht man nicht alle Tage. Dazu ein wirklich imo großartiges Artdesign. Ein paar sinnvolle Entschlackungen in der Bedienung. Auf der anderen Seite absurd stümperhaft designte Levels und viel verschenktes Atmosphäre- und Lore-potential durch so geniale Ideen wie "Junk"-Items. Ich kann verstehen, dass viele Leute sich dadurch vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen. Aber die generelle Richtung, die Bioware genommen hat, finde ich sehr gut. Und ich muss hierbei sagen dass ich anfänglich sehr starke Zweifel an DA2 hatte, ich bin also stark positiv überrascht worden.


Wenn Bioware die großartigen Charaktere, das tolle Design und die Dramaturgie beibehält und dabei aber die Idiotien im Leveldesign und ein par andere Gameplay-Schwächen ausbügelt, dann würde ein eventuelles DA3 für mich der absolute Höhepunkt werden. Bis dahin freue ich mich auf The Witcher 2 






PS: Puh, wurde ja doch schon ganz schön lang der Post. Aber wie gesagt, steinigt mich ruhig wenn ihr DA2 ******* findet, aber benutzt dabei bitte Argumente und kein Fanboy-Bashing á la "Konsolencasualkommunistenweltverschwörung ich finde alle rpgs außer pen&paper und baldur's gate kacke" 






@ belle: Du meinst den Quest in Akt3, wo man an der Küste so eine Perle von Banditen befreien muss, oder? Der ist verbugt, der Quest-Dialog mit dem Banditen triggert nicht richtig. Muss gepatcht werden.


----------



## alceleniel (9. April 2011)

Toller Bericht und im Grunde könnte ich fast das gleiche schreiben 

Der zweite Durchgang ist jedenfalls schon geplant, aber erst muss mal der Patch erscheinen.


----------



## klefreak (9. April 2011)

bevor ich das Game ein 2. mal starte, warte ich noch auf möglichst "umfassende" Mods (dragonage-nexus) und eventuelle adonns.. ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich abwechslungslos (Dungeons) wodurch ich da derzeit nicht ein 2. mal spielen will

mfg


----------



## 16lanes (11. April 2011)

@Takeshi Vokuhila:

Genau meine Meinung. Auch die Grafik (DX11) finde ich - mittlerweile - gut, "passt zum Spiel".


----------



## SquadLeader (11. April 2011)

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## blaidd (12. April 2011)

Ich muß auch sagen, daß es mir ziemlich gut gefällt. Die Story vom ersten Teil fand ich schon etwas abgedroschen (Held rettet die Welt von irgendeiner übermächtigen, dunklen Bedrohung...), aber da sie so gut verpackt war, gehört es trotzdem zu meinen Lieblingsspielen.

Dragon Age 2 hab ich noch nicht soweit gespielt, daß ich es wirklich beurteilen könnte, aber bisher hab ich nur wenig Grund zu meckern... Die Kämpfe machen Spaß und sind recht fordernd (ich spiele auf 'Hard'), die Grafik finde ich für ein Rollenspiel absolut in Ordnung. Die Charaktere sind recht gut ausgearbeitet, obwohl sie nicht ganz an Origins rankommen. Dafür sind einige der NPCs ein bisschen charismatischer.

Mies finde ich natürlich die sich wiederholenden Dungeons, fand ich in Origins schon bei den DLCs unter aller Sau, in einem Vollpreisprodukt aber gradezu eine Frechheit. Haben BioWare nur fünf Leveldesigner oder was?! 

Was auch gar nicht geht, ist (wie immer) die Deutsche Synchro und Übersetzung. Man merkt zwar das hier recht viel Wert auf Qualität gelegt wurde, wie z.B. an bekannten Sprechern (ich glaube den Arishok spricht z.B. der Synchronsprecher von Sawyer aus Lost) und ein paar sind auch ganz ordentlich (besonders Varric klingt fast so gut wie in der Originalversion); andere aber sind eine Katastrophe...
Dazu kommen noch Übersetzungsfehler, zu wörtliche Übersetzungen und Sätze, die im Deutschen einfach nur holprig und unnatürlich wirken.
Am schlimmsten finde ich aber, daß bei der Deutschen Version kaum Emotion rüberkommt, die Sprecher fast allesamt ton- und farblos klingen. Atmosphärekiller hoch 10!
Traurigerweise ist das sogar noch eine der besseren Eindeutschungen...

Ich spiele selbstverständlich von Anfang an auf Englisch, habe nur aus Interesse die Sprache mal umgestellt (geht einfach, auf DVD sind die anderen Sprachen als .rar dabei, einfach ins Dragon Age 2-Verzeichnis entpacken und in der .ini die Sprache auf en-us bzw. auf de-de umstellen)

Ich habe mal Vergleichsvideos von zwei Szenen gemacht (Szene 2 läd noch hoch, reiche ich nach):

Da ist auch gleich ein fieser Schnitzer dabei, man beachte Merrills  Spruch, in der Deutschen Version ergibt der überhaupt keinen Sinn...

*Vorsicht, leichte Spoiler!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMQX40VzQa0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSjR40b-nvw

Der ganze Abscheu den Kirkwallern gegenüber kommt nur in der Englischen Version zur Geltung, der Wutausbruch fehlt in der Deutschen Version ganz, die Stimme klingt mächtig gekünstelt... 

Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten darauf, daß mal ein Spiel anständig synchronisiert wird... An den Sprechern selbst kann es ja kaum liegen, die machen ja auch im Fernsehen/Kino eine ordentliche Figur...


Okay, hier die nächste Szene...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s067fg8Hghw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw9jOAcSf3E

Bartrand: Ohne Worte! *büarks!*
Carver klingt im Deutschen auch ganz anders... die Rivalität kommt überhaupt nicht rüber.
Und während die Sprecherin der Templarin sich zwar Mühe gibt, kommt sie lang nicht an ihre Kollegin ran, und der Akzent ist verschwunden; ich als Dragon Age: Origins Veteran konnte daran sofort erkennen, daß sie aus Orlais stammt... Die anderen Akzente im Spiel fehlen in der Deutschen Version auch.


[EDIT:]Für einige vielleicht interessant: Man kann das Spiel auch mit Englischer Sprache und Deutschen Untertiteln spielen...
Dazu auf der DVD im .\data Verzeichnis core_game_en.rar, core_vo_en.rar und campaign_game_en.rar in den Dragon Age 2 Ordner entpacken. Dann unter Dokumente\BioWare\Dragon Age 2\Settings\ die Dragon Age.ini editieren und nur den Eintrag VOLanguage von de-de auf en-us setzen.


----------



## Trinar (13. April 2011)

Patch 1.02 ist draußen.

http://social.bioware.com/page/da2-patches


----------



## shoon (14. April 2011)

Hmm, der 2te Patch UND der Beta Treiber 270.51 haben bei mir noch immer nichts geholfen, stürtzt immer noch auf dx11 immer ab... Hat vielleicht jemand Rat ?

mfg shoon


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

Stürzt das Spiel nur auf DX11 ab, oder auch sonst?


----------



## shoon (18. April 2011)

Nur auf Dx11, auf Dx9 läuft das Spiel einwandfrei.

mfg shoon


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

Komische Sache. Lässt du es als Administrator ausführen?


----------



## shoon (18. April 2011)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht, hatte wirklich nach dem 2. Patch gedacht, dass es endlich funktioniert...
Nein, werde das mal probieren

mfg shoon


----------



## blaidd (18. April 2011)

So, ich hab's nun auch durch... Spielzeit: Ziemlich genau 42 Stunden (Vergleich DA:O 58 Stunden, Awakening 14 Stunden). Wobei man sagen muß das ich bei beiden Teilen mehrfach angefangen habe, und so am Anfang kaum rumgeirrt bin. Hätte ich mein erstes Spiel durchgezogen, wäre die Spielzeit wahrscheinlich bei beiden Teilen ein bisschen länger und da natürlich einige Reloads bei schwierigen Kämpfen, an denen ich teilweise recht lange gehangen hab, nicht mit einfließen.

Alles im Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem, was BioWare da abgeliefert hat, die Story hat mir sehr gut gefallen, einzige Kritikpunkte vielleicht, daß sie ein bisschen langsam in Schwung kommt, etwas detailreicher hätte ausgearbeitet sein können und die Überraschungen überraschender hätten sein können... Dafür fand ich die Aufmachung sehr gelungen. Nettes Detail fand ich die kleinen Übertreibungen von Varrik (jemand aufgefallen, daß Bethany am Anfang viel größere Brüste hat, als in der "wahren" Geschichte? Oder Varrik's Alleingang Rambo-Style). Auch nett, daß man Hawke's Persönlichkeit formen kann, und seine/ihre Kommentare wiederspiegeln, welche Antworten man normalerweise gibt...

Vom Gameplay selbst bin ich fast restlos überzeugt, die Kämpfe machen echt Laune, jedenfalls wenn man auf 'Hard' spielt. Geht alles sehr locker-flockig von der Hand, die Taktische Kamera hab ich bis auf ein oder zwei Mal nicht vermißt. Lediglich bei ein paar schwierigen Kämpfen mit Todeszonen oder mehreren extrem starken Gegnern hätte ich mir ein bisschen mehr Übersicht gewünscht. Normalerweise funktioniert alles tadellos, wenn man die Taktiken seiner Mitstreiter ordentlich "programmiert" macht die AI ihren Job ziemlich gut. Für ein paar Fertigkeiten hätte ich mir noch eine 'AND/OR' Klausel gewünscht, mit ein bisschen Gefummel klappt es aber auch so ganz gut. 
Das Balancing finde ich okay, mehr allerdings auch nicht, die Standartgegner sind selbst auf 'Hard' ab der Mitte vom Spiel viel zu einfach, selbst dickere Brocken sind meistens kein Problem. Ein paar andere Kämpfe sind dagegen richtig schwer. Ein paar Bosse haben mich einiges an Nerven gekostet, und wenn sich plötzlich ein paar Assassins aus dem Nichts mitten in meine Magier gespawnt haben, hab ich öfter mal kräftig geflucht. Ein paar der "versteckten" Bonuskämpfe sind extrem schwer, was durchaus in Ordnung ist, allerdings kommt es teilweise total überraschend, wenn man die Gegner auf dem Weg dorthin praktisch mühelos wegfegen kann. Mit der richtigen Taktik ist aber alles zu schaffen. Find ich gut, nur hätte man den Schwierigkeitsgrad "casual" wirklich weglassen können, bzw. aus 'normal' 'casual' machen können. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß irgendjemand mit 'normal' Probleme haben könnte...
Das eingeschränkte Inventar seiner Mitstreiter ist mir etwas sauer aufgestoßen, obwohl man mit Ringen, Amuletten, Waffen und Runen noch einige Möglichkeiten zum Tweaken hat, aber unglaublich viel von dem Kram den man so sammelt, ist damit absolut nutzlos. Bei Hawke wechselt man ein paar mal die Rüstungsteile für die man das Set-Item noch nicht gefunden hat, der Rest ist Müll; die Rüstungen für andere Klassen sowieso. Auch hätte ich meine Mitstreiter gern mal in einer anderen Rüstung gesehen, eine andere Farbe zählt da kaum...
Die vielen Entscheidungen im Spiel haben deutlich merkliche Konsequenzen, gefällt mir sehr gut, aber auch hier hätten ein paar kleinere Details noch viel mehr aus dem Spiel holen können. Beispiel? An einer Stelle rettet man ein Elfenmädchen, in einem Dankesschreiben bemerkt der Vater, das sie Hawke als Vorbild angenommen hat, und später vielleicht der Wache beitreten wird. Wäre es so schwer gewesen, sie ein paar Spieljahre später einfach irgendwo in der Wache auftauchen zu lassen? Vielleicht mit ein oder zwei Sätzen Dialog? Überall am Spiel merkt man die kurze Entwicklungszeit...

Das Design finde ich im Prinzip gelungen, mir gefällt Kirkwall und die trostlose Umgebung. Trotzdem, da wäre so viel mehr drin gewesen, hätten die Jungs und Mädels von BioWare etwas mehr Zeit gehabt. Hier liegt der größte Kritikpunkt: die sich wiederholenden Umgebungen. Bei Kirkwall ist das ja noch halbwegs in Ordnung, obwohl ich mir da auch mehr gewünscht hätte... Warum kann sich die Umgebung nicht im Laufe der zehn Jahre etwas verändern? Warum können z.B. die tausenden von Flüchlingen in Darktown nicht ein paar schäbige Hütten hochziehen, oder ein paar Stände in Lowtown aufmachen, etc. Mir ist die Stadt viel zu statisch, zu leblos. Das senkt die Atmospäre doch beträchtlich. Ein paar kleine Änderungen wären ja schon genug gewesen... ein paar kleine, liebevolle Details, welche ich in BioWare-Games so zu schätzen weiß. Potential verschenkt.
Die Umgebungen von Kirkwall finde ich sehr gelungen, aber gleicher Kritikpunkt hier: zu wenige Abwechslung. Im Prinzip sind es nur drei oder vier Areale. Sehen gut aus, aber das ist immer noch ein Rollenspiel, da gehört für mich dazu, daß man die fremde Welt erkunden kann, und nicht ein paar dutzend mal die selben Wege ablatscht. Buh! 
Und die Dungeons sind eine Frechheit! Ich hab nicht gezählt, aber es können kaum mehr als fünf verschiedene sein, manchmal kaum mehr als ein einziger Raum... 

Ist das erste Mal das ich an einem BioWare-Titel groß was zum Meckern gefunden habe (naja, vielleicht noch Neverwinter Nights 1; alles ist viereckig, sogar die Quests: sammel vier Zutaten die Eingänge zu den viereckigen Arealen liegt in den vier Ecken der viereckigen Stadt, danach muß man  vier Quests erledigen im Norden, Süden, Westen und Osten, in einem viereckigen Wald, einer viereckigen Höhle, ect. Außerdem gab's keine Party...)

Trotzdem halte ich es für ein sehr gutes Spiel, die Kritikpunkte (eigentlich ist es ja sogar nur einer) hätten aber nicht sein müssen; Es hätte mit ein bisschen Mehraufwand noch so viel besser sein können, ohne das Spiel selbst groß zu verändern... Alles was es gebraucht hätte, wäre etwas mehr Zeit zum reifen. Curses on you, EA!
So ist es eine Enttäuschung auf hohem Niveau, ein tolles Spiel mit einem schwerwiegendem Makel, eine fantastische Erfahrung aber mit bitterem Beigeschmack.
Bitte, BioWare, laßt euch beim nächsten Mal wieder mehr Zeit!

Weiterempfehlen würde ich es aber trotzdem...


Ach ja, technische Probleme hatte ich praktisch keine, sieht man mal davon ab, daß das Spiel machmal im Fenstermodus gestartet ist... (bei allen Versionen). Meine Framerate lag mit 4xAA, 8xAF, DX11, voll aufgedrehten Details und High-Detail Texturen immer zwischen 40 und 60 Frames bei 1920x1200 (Version 1.01, andere hab ich nicht getestet). Anfangs kam es ab und zu zu seltsamen Rucklern und kleineren Freezes in Zwischensequenzen, allerdings sind die mittlerweile verschwunden, ob's am Spieleversion oder an meinen Grafikkartentreibern lag, kann ich nicht sagen, geupdatet hab ich beides.
In Version 1.02 sind dafür ein paar kleinere Bugs aufgetaucht, ein Questmarker wollte auf Teufel komm raus nicht verschwinden (Wayward Son). Ein anderer (extrem nerviger, wenn auch nicht wirklich gravierender) Bug betrifft die statischen Fallen -also die man nicht entfernen kann, sondern geschickt getimt überwinden und abschalten muß... Anscheinend da irgendetwas durcheinander geraten, jedenfalls konnte ich sie nicht passieren, wenn der Weg augenscheinlich frei war (dann hat es den Charakter verletzt), sondern mußte dann durchlaufen, wenn die Fallen auslösen, also quasi genau im falschen Moment. Ich habe deswegen wahrscheinlich 50 Injury-Kits verbraten... Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat es in der 1.01 noch funktioniert. Jedenfalls hat es irgendwann mal funtioniert. Naja, nix weltbewegendes.
Abgestürzt ist Dragon Age 2 bei mir übrigens kein einziges Mal.

[EDIT:] Ach, zum Sound noch...: Die Synchronisierung ist klasse! Die Englische natürlich. Über die Deutsche hab ich mich ja schon ein paar Posts vorher ausgelassen... Die Sprecher sind durch die Bank sehr gut, einige sogar richtig klasse, sehr überzeugend, man erkennt sofort die (erfundenen) Akzente wenn die Figuren z.B. aus Antiva oder Orlais stammen, die Gefühle kommen gut rüber. Super! Besser geht's kaum, auf die Schnelle fällt mir nur Mass Effekt 2 ein, wo die Synchro noch eine ganze Ecke besser ist... Aber da ist das Star-Aufgebot auch wirklich krass, die Besetzung könnte auch in einem Hollywood-Blockbuster auftreten. Und Martin Sheen ist einfach der Hammer als der Illusive Man!
Im Gegensatz zu Dragon Age: Origins hat der Soundtrack deutlich zugelegt: während er in Origins aus wenig erinnerungswürdigem Fantasy-Gedudel bestand, ist der Dragon Age 2-Soundtrack sehr stimmig und die einzelnen Tracks deutlich besser komponiert. Vor allem der Titeltrack wird mir so schnell nicht aus dem Kopf gehen...


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das Game in 28 Stunden durch. 2 Nebenmissionen noch offen gehabt. Die Änderungen gegenüber den Vrgänger fand ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm. Bis darauf das ich manchmal in den Kämpfen, besonders am Anfang, den Überblick verloren habe. Bzw mich oft verklickt hatte. Auch habe mich die schmalen Gassen in der Stadt ein wenig genervt. Insgesamt hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht. Gespielt mit "Krieger".


> Das Balancing finde ich okay, mehr allerdings auch nicht, die  Standartgegner sind selbst auf 'Hard' ab der Mitte vom Spiel viel zu  einfach, selbst dickere Brocken sind meistens kein Problem. Ein paar  andere Kämpfe sind dagegen richtig schwer.


Das stimmt. Besonders der Dämon des Hochmuts zum Schluß. Schlimmer als die Endgegner danach.


----------



## fuzzy-swarm (5. Mai 2011)

also ich hab jetzt mal nen paar stunden gespielt, mit der erwartung der erste teil war hammer und hab die finsteren wege durch und naja ich glaub ich hab iwo was verpasst oder vergessen?! 

also ich weiß eigentlich immer noch nicht worum es in dem spiel geht zuerst dacht ich ok ich mach da die aufgaben damit ich auf die expedition kann, ich werd dann schon merken was geht. aber kaum bin ich da durch und steh wieder da mit mehr kohle und besserer ausrüstung aber immer noch ziellos umherwandernd.

bitte sag mir wer das es besser wird es noch lohnt weiter zu spielen...


----------



## alceleniel (8. Mai 2011)

@fuzzy-swarm: Es geht einzig und alleine um die persönliche Geschichte von Hawke und wie er der Champion von Kirkwall wurde. Nach den Tiefen Wegen hat er (oder sie) sich erstmal einen Namen gemacht und - ganz wichtg - ist zu ein wenig Vermögen gekommen. Man sollte eben nicht die große und epische Story erwarten, wo mal wieder der Held die ganze Welt retten muss.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Mai 2011)

Bin ich eigl der einzige, der den Arishok nicht tot bekommt.
Nichtmal auf leicht  (spiele eigl auf schwer) auch nur den Hauch einer Chance. Wegrennen und hinsteppen reicht net, da er sich immer wieder voll trinkt.
Stehen bleiben geht schonmal überhaupt gar nicht, da lebe ich keien 10sek... irgendwie schrott!


----------



## JFF78 (16. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon mehrmals gelesen. Also ich hab nahezu alle Quests (Haupt-, Neben-, Charakter) gemacht, bin überall hingelatscht und hab jeden, der nach Questgeber aussah angelabert. Im Kampf mit Arishok hatte ich große Menge an Heil- und Ausdauertränken, zusätzlich Steinrüstungtränke (3 oder 4, sehr wichtig) und hab als Krieger mit guter Rüstung und zweihändigem Schwert relativ schnell geschafft ihn zu töten. Bei mir kam er nicht oft dazu Tränke zu nehmen. Beim zweiten Anlauf hatte ich es geschafft (beim ersten mal hatte ich keine Steinrüstungstränke und habe versagt). Daher ist meine Vermutung, dass du den Kampf vielleicht etwas zu früh machst oder zuwenig Tränke hast oder Rüstung/Waffe zu schwach.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Mai 2011)

ne nix zu früh, hatte auch keine quest mehr über, war schon alles erledigt.
mein vieh haut eigl schonne gute kelle an dps raus. 181 dps stehen im char bildschirm bei 65% krit und 153% kritdmg. rüstung geht eigl auch.
hab ihn dann gestern doch auf normal geschafft. mein fehler war, dass ich einfach zu weit weg gestanden habe immer und somit nicht an ihn ran kam, nachdem er seine attacken gemacht hatte.
leicht wars trotzdem net, aber 800er krits hauen selbst den arishok irgendwann aus den fugen


----------



## x-dragon (28. Mai 2011)

Es gibt neue Infos zum nächsten Patch der voraussichtlich nächste Woche erscheint:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

oder hier in englisch und etwas aktueller:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



Spoiler




Failure to Launch - Some PC users were still encountering some strange edge cases that were fundamentally preventing them from being able to launch the game. Some Windows administrator accounts were receiving errors about insufficient priveleges - it turns out that was due to a corrupted file in the Windows OS so we changed our code to fail more gracefully when it encounters that problem, allowing the game to continue. This same issue was also causing an error regarding an AWC.dll file and that has also been fixed. A variety of other launch issues were also fixed. Importantly, a lot of these fixes have made their way back into some of our central EA technology, ensuring that these edge cases are addressed across a wide range of recent and upcoming EA titles.
DirectX 11 - Outside of the patch, AMD and nVidia have both released new drivers that greatly improve the speed and stability of the game on various cards and configurations. If you don't have the latest, definitely get them. On our side, we've added some additional checking and error messaging to our options page, preventing users from selecting certain settings if they don't have the drivers they need. Also, we had a wierd case where the full-screen gamma settings weren't saving properly and were interfering with your choice of DirectX 9 vs DirectX 11 renderer, resulting in a lot of confusion around precisely which renderer was in use.
Crashes - Did you know that when you play logged in on some platforms, if you crash, you're presented with an option to send us an error report? Thanks to all of you who've done so, we've been able to track down and resolve a variety of crashes. We found one that was tied to the animation of the shimmer effect you see on corpse loot, for example, and another that was tied to how arrays were sometimes used and cleared in scripting (this particular one was most evident in some combat that would occur in the Lowtown Night area). So thanks to all of you who sent in those automated error reports - it really does make a difference!
Achievements - The Epic, Supplier, and Archeologist achievements were all experiencing some logic errors and not unlocking reliably in all cases. We dug in, figured out what the problems were, and fixed them one by one.
Character Corruption, Slow-Mo Hawke, etc. - Not only did we find and correct a lot of these issues at the source (some of which was already tackled in the previous patch) but we also went in and added some code to the "Load Game" process to ensure a retro-active fix for everyone and to catch any other rare cases that might have slipped through.
Broken Plots - We made a bunch of fixes to plots like "Who Needs Rescuing," "Friendly Concern," "Act of Mercy," "A Murder of Crows," "A New Path," "Bait and Switch," "Demands of the Qun," "Dissent," "No Rest for the Wicked," "The Captain's Condolences," "The Last Straw," "Wayward Son," and more. We've also tweaked some banter, how some Rivalry/Friendship points are assigned, and corrected a lot of the references to events imported from your Dragon Age: Origins playthrough.
Traps - Trap behavior no longer gets out of synch with the visual effect and we also decided they shouldn't cause injuries (a neat idea in theory but it wasn't fun in practice and was never properly communicated within the game).
Items - We had some items that were supposed to be class-specific and weren't, we had some where the damage type didn't match their elemental bonuses, and we had some where the item properties interacted with certain abilities in uncool ways. The Maker's Sigh potion was causing a variety of issues and exploits (if you gave it to an archer, it would alter your inventory capacity... Huh?). Item use within the tactics menu was also improved. All of this should now be much happier.
Runes - When a party member changed their armor, the runes would often vaporise never to be seen again. We fixed that little five-finger discount and made Varric go stand in the corner until he's willing to apologise for what he's done.
DLC - We made sure that your storage chest carries over properly to the Hawke estate after you complete the main campaign and also got rid of some edge cases where it would have items in it but not open until you left the area and returned. Even better, your Mabari Hound from the Black Emporium content now follows you more reliably and has a new interaction with Fenris during your fourth year in Kirkwall. We also fixed a timeout that was occurring when players with a large number of promotional items would attempt to log in.
Audio Balance - We weren't happy with how loud combat audio was in comparison to exploration and dialog so our audio team did some fine-tuning on that.
Gameplay Options - We now offer PC users two new settings in the Gameplay Options menu. One allows you to enable persistent highlighting on useable objects, similar to holding down the Tab key, while the other allows users experiencing performance issues to select a faster but less accurate mouse targeting method.
General Improvements - We've slowed the initial pace of enemies at the start of combat, allowing tactical positioning to play a more useful and important role. They also generally gain more health as the game progresses, they're less likely to explode into puddles of blood and gore all the time and their basic attacks are less likely to cause interruptions. Likewise, party members now resume their previous actions once interrupted so you don't have to micromanage them as much and ask them to swig that potion more than once. That said, silence effects and disruptions to stealth have been beefed up a little, making those rarer sorts of interruptions play a more critical role. Enemy commanders are also a little smarter, throwing stun grenades while encouraging their troops to concentrate on a single target. And elemental resistances actually cap out at 95% now, meaning no one can be fully immune to a given damage type.
Warriors - Overall, warriors were a little more powerful than we wanted them to be, making combat a bit of a cakewalk for these players. The bulk of this had to do with how frequently various abilities were applying the Stagger effect so a lot of our efforts were focused on scaling that frequency back a little (we also reduced other classes' ability to take advantage of the Stagger effect as well). The costs and effectiveness of a few abilities were also tweaked and we increased the effectiveness of some of the threat generation abilities. The effectiveness of abilities like Berzerk were also made more effective.
Rogues - Rogues, on the other hand, were still a little weaker than we wanted. They'll now regenerate stamina more quickly while performing basic attacks, we've increased the damage of some abilities, and we've made it easier for them to disorient their opponents and reduce their threat levels. We did lengthen some of the cooldowns, however.
Mages - Mages were a bit of a mixed bag and it was very easy for them to unintentionally evolve into glass cannons - powerful but finicky and fragile. Part of this was due to disparity between their different ability chains and upgrade paths, for instance, with some being obviously underpowered and others over-powered. We wanted to make them a little more forgiving and easier to play while also achieving a more even balance between the different upgrade paths. We juggled the damage and duration of a bunch of offensive abilities up and down to achieve that balance while also making their defensive abilities a little more powerful.




Also ich werd erstmal in Ruhe noch DAO durchspielen, wobei dafür ja auch noch ein Patch in Arbeit ist ... Und dann auf jeden Fall DA II wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## x-dragon (3. Juni 2011)

Falls es jemand interessiert, Patch ist schon draussen:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Über Steam wird schon seid 1 oder 2 Tage ausgeliefert, hab dort aber seltsamerweise noch keine News zu gelesen ...


----------



## Galford (8. Juni 2011)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

Na sieh mal einer an!

Dragon Age 2: Neuer Story-DLC wird auf der Comic-Con vorgestellt - bioware, ea electronic arts, dragon age 2

Ein Add-On wäre besser...


----------



## l00p (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich mal mit Dragon Age 2 angefangen und ich bin soweit mit dem Game ansich sehr zufrieden.

Ich habe Origins und Awekening gemocht und ich mag auch diesen Teil, aber...

was Bioware einem da grafisch bietet halte ich im Jahr 2011 für eine Frechheit.

Insbesondere die Texturen der Charaktere während der Cutscenes erinnern mich stark an den Abendbrei meiner Tochter. (und das sogar mit installierten Hires Texturen von Bioware)

Und ich habe auch noch nie so hässliche Elfen gesehen - und diese Ohren!

Wenn man das mal mit der Grafik von The Witcher 2 vergleich dann weiss man mal, wie sowas aussehen kann.

Ich wäre auch zufrieden gewesen, wenn ich Dragon Age 2 mit der Grafik von Dungen Siege 3 hätte - das ist auch sehr stimmig.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich die Grafik mittels Mods erheblich gepimpt, so dass ich jetzt auch in diesem Punkt zufrieden bin.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann und mir noch wünsche, so lange ich das Spiel noch zocke bzw. von mir aus bis zum grossen Story DLC wäre, das man mittels Patch die Draufansicht wiederbelebt, da die Kämpfe teilweise doch sehr unübersichtlich sind.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich die Grafik mittels Mods erheblich gepimpt, so dass ich jetzt auch in diesem Punkt zufrieden bin.


 
Welche Mods verwendest du denn?


----------



## l00p (27. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Welche Mods verwendest du denn?



*Dragon Age 2 ReDesigned*.

*4Aces DA2: Re-Imagined - Landscape Re-Tex V 1.0 / RegRes Armor*

alternativ kann man auch *TrufflesDuval Texture Mod *für die Texturen nehmen

So macht das Spiel auf jeden Fall wesentlich mehr Spass als nur mit den Hires Texturen von Bioware.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

Danke dir! 

Ändert sich da auch was an den Gesichtern der Charaktäre?


----------



## l00p (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir das alles so zusammengewürfelt.

Dragon Age II ReDesigned at Dragon Age Nexus - Dragon Age mods and community

Damit ändern sich auf jeden Fall auch die Charakter Designs. (also Frisuren usw.)


----------



## sfc (21. Juli 2011)

Für alle, die grad auch unerklärliche Freezes haben: "*On June 1,  nVidia released their new 275.33 drivers. We have confirmed that these  drivers can cause a 100% reproducible crash for some users.*  Although Dragon Age II PC Patch 1.03 was released around the same time,  this specific crash is driver-specific and is unrelated to the patch.  _We are working with nVidia to ensure they  correct the issue in their drivers. In the meantime, affected users are  advised to roll their nVidia drivers back to the 270.61 version to correct the problem." 
_
_
_
_Bei mir hat es geholfen. 
_


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch das neue DLC schon gespielt?


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Seit wann gibts das?
Und wie viel kostet es?


----------



## x-dragon (2. August 2011)

Das gibts seid dem 26.07, und kostet knapp 7 EUR für den PC:
Dragon Age 2: Das-Vermächtnis-DLC erhältlich - bioware, dlc, dragon age 2

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen, aber hier gibt es schon die ersten Meinungen:
3DCenter Forum - Dragon Age II - Releasethread - Seite 32


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2011)

> Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen, aber hier gibt es schon die ersten Meinungen:


 
Mhm, da ist man scheinbar gemischter Meinung. Mal sehen wann das erste richtige Add-On für Dragon Age II kommt.


----------



## 16lanes (11. August 2011)

Moin, bin grad beim DLC Vermächtnis ... konnte dann doch nicht widerstehen 

Gefällt mir bisher gut (viel "gekloppe"), Grafik scheint mir auch etwas stimmiger (gepimpt?) zu sein, hat düstere Atmosphäre.

Ein echtes Add-On wär mir aber auch lieber.


----------



## SoLuiPi (12. August 2011)

Ist mit Dragon Age 2 die Dragonage-Saga eigentlich vorbei, oder ist ein DA3 geplant?


----------



## x-dragon (12. August 2011)

Eine Fortsetzung ist auf jeden Fall schon in Arbeit wie man bspw. hier lesen kann:
Dragon Age 3: Bioware sucht Verstärkung für neues Rollenspiel

Wäre nur noch die Frage ob es noch weitere Addons/DLCs für DA2 gibt ...


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. August 2011)

Hat version 1.03 soviel geändert das es sich lohnt nochmal neu anzufangen im spiel?


----------



## x-dragon (16. August 2011)

Es wurden auf jeden Fall sehr viele Fehler beseitigt:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



> ... *HINWEIS: *Einige, jedoch nicht alle, Fehlerbehebungen  hinsichtlich der Handlung funktionieren auch rückwirkend. Bei Fehlern,  die den Fortgang eines Plots verhindern, müssen die Spieler  möglicherweise auf einen früheren Speicherstand zurückgreifen, der vor  dem Besuch des betroffenen Gebietes im aktuellen Jahr der Spielhandlung  liegt. ...


Ist also eigenes Risiko, wenn du ein alten Spielstand weiterverwenden willst.


----------



## Alistair (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. des Treibers für Dragon Age 2 für NVidia-Grafikkarten.

Ich habe den Treiber 270.61, der die vielen Verbesserungen bei Dragon Age 2 mitbringt, nicht installiert, weil ich mir Dragon Age 2 noch nicht gekauft habe, also habe ich immer noch den 266.58, und mit dem hatte ich bisher in Spielen auch keine Probleme. Außer Duke Nukem Forever habe ich aber auch keine sonstigen aktuellen Titel gespielt, für die ich einen neueren Treiber gebraucht hätte. Mittlerweile gibt es aber schon zwei neuere Treiber, 275.33, der wegen des Crashs bei Dragon Age 2 sowieso nicht in Frage kommt, und den 280.26.

Reicht es, wenn ich direkt den neuesten Treiber 280.26 installiere, oder sollte ich vorher den 270.61 installieren, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## x-dragon (28. August 2011)

Ja, die Änderungen werden auch in neuere Treiber übernommen, also reicht es den aktuellsten Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## Alistair (28. August 2011)

Vielen Dank, x-dragon. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------

